# Happy Thoughts R Us



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Well it is working for the ADMIN so it must be working for us. I will post first topic tomorrow or any one of you are more than welcome to get us started. 

I will be definately thinking happy thoughts today because the iv they give me makes me loopier than normal. lol

see you all here soooooon love and hugs judi and dolly

here I can use my real name I changed my avatar to MZ Molly for security bye


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You for all your hard work..


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My happy thought for today is that you got this site up and running. Thanks much for all your effort.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

just me. I got up for supper and thought I would stop buy for a minute or two. Excuse typos still loopie. lol

My happy thought to share with all of you is, if you have someone (we have 20) to share your sad thoughts as well as your happy thoughts with you are blessed and rich beyond imagination.

What kind of topics to you want to discuss here?
I am just the one who got permission to have our space ... this is OUR spot.

Have a great day .... I am off to bed for the day ... DH orders.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am so grateful for my family - DH's birthday yesterday and we ALL had a lovely time together (often a challenge with adolescents).


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WHEN IS BEST TIME TO WRITE HAPPY THOUGHTS

Well I thought it was just before I turn the light out to go to sleep and then I find I am too tired, and before that too busy with shower, etc. 

So I moved my book to the living room table. After supper and before I even start clearing the dishes away, I write my happy thought(s) in the book! So far so good. 

What have you done to over come the challenge of remembering to write your happy thought(s).

What are some of your happy thoughts so far?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi.. Have just found it, hope all is going well with you, can I ask what the iv is for. Definately sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm here for the time of our lives. My neighbor, the cop, gave me a good one. He said when he was in cop school the instructor said that any day you wake up without a chalk line around your body is a good day. By that criterion all my days have been good days.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> Hi.. Have just found it, hope all is going well with you, can I ask what the iv is for. Definately sending positive thoughts your way.


I get an ivlidocane for the fibro pain to stop the nerve endings from hurting. I go once a month.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Its good that it stops the worst of the pain, I have Fibro too but not nearly as bad as you have. My happy thought is I am thankful for what I don't have :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Raybo said:


> I'm here for the time of our lives. My neighbor, the cop, gave me a good one. He said when he was in cop school the instructor said that any day you wake up without a chalk line around your body is a good day. By that criterion all my days have been good days.


I like it .....


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been writing my happy thoughts as they happen. Or, as with last night's, I'm going to write it in now (7:30 AM).
Happy thought for yesterday was that I managed to get DH settled in bed without the help of Home Care - all she had to do when she came was to go in and wish him a good night.
DH has been debilitated with a number of strokes and has just come home from hospital after a bout of pneumonia.
We have some good days!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Ms Molly;

I go in for infusions of iron(4 hours of iv) so you have company. I am thankful that I do not have cancer. There are so many of the patients there with cancer!!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> I have been writing my happy thoughts as they happen. Or, as with last night's, I'm going to write it in now (7:30 AM).
> Happy thought for yesterday was that I managed to get DH settled in bed without the help of Home Care - all she had to do when she came was to go in and wish him a good night.
> DH has been debilitated with a number of strokes and has just come home from hospital after a bout of pneumonia.
> We have some good days!


peanutpatty i am happy you are here with us and we are here for you


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

eileenk said:


> Ms Molly;
> 
> I go in for infusions of iron(4 hours of iv) so you have company. I am thankful that I do not have cancer. There are so many of the patients there with cancer!!!


can you knit while you are on the iv


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

I am here!


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

I used to tell my dad while he was still alive, any day that he was in the vertical position had to be a good day, it always made him laugh


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lindaag said:


> I am here!


yaaaaaaay i guess is how you spell welcome lol

i hope you enjoyed reading what we have so far and looking forward to your comments as well


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lindaag said:


> I used to tell my dad while he was still alive, any day that he was in the vertical position had to be a good day, it always made him laugh


You say the darndest things. Like I mean, that sounds like something my husband would say. Have you always been in Cleveland


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

I am from the Pittsburgh PA area


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lindaag said:


> I am from the Pittsburgh PA area


welcome to ohio we have just as much snow and cold as they do lol

must log off for awhile today is down time after treatment day

i will catch you on the rewind as they say in country music


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
My happy thought for today is that I followed your instructions and it worked

I booked a holiday to Majorca today so something to look forward to

A new year so I am hoping it is a good year on planet earth for us all

Ann


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Hi
> My happy thought for today is that I followed your instructions and it worked
> 
> I booked a holiday to Majorca today so something to look forward to
> ...


you do have room in your suitcase for me right? No! I be all alone when u gone. When are you leaving and I hope the weather is picture perfect for you


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Annmilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


You would be very welcome. Sunshine and a bit of heat is always very welcome. We don't go until June 7th. We did not have a good summer last year so hopefully this year will be different. Scotland is not famous for hot weather although so far we are having a mild winter. No snow yet
Ann


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Annmilla said:
> ...


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I keep my book next to pc so when I get on to read KP .I write down my Happy thought! I am up to 21 happy thoughts started after the 13 start ones! today is I found a Pattern I have been looking for Magic Miter Sweater! very happy! 3 days to find on PC.WOO HOO! glad I got your message. to scribe! OOPS! that"s another one!!!! I hope you feel better! this is a great Idea!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I keep my book next to pc so when I get on to read KP .I write down my Happy thought! I am up to 21 happy thoughts started after the 13 start ones! today is I found a Pattern I have been looking for Magic Miter Sweater! very happy! 3 days to find on PC.WOOHOO! glad I got your message. to scribe! OOPS! that"s another one!!!!


I love this ...... I sent out final reminders to the remaining few who still have not found their way here. I will give them a week because everyone is not a computer-holic like I am and I am soooo hooked parden the pun on KP I can't hardly stand myself. There is my happy thought. Glad you found us


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

My husband calls All my KP friends "MY GANG"!! I absolutely love this site! Totally hooked visit about 2-3 times a day! Can't help myself!!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> My husband calls All my KP friends "MY GANG"!! I absolutely love this site! Totally hooked visit about 2-3 times a day! Can't help myself!!!


lol lol lol great minds think alike and since we are kpers we are great minds i love this site and i love our page I have been walking on cloud nine all week


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I have a sad thought  Christmas tree comes down when DH gets home.

Probably a good idea since all the decorations have slid to the ends of all the branches and the lights have slipped down to the center of the tree and the angel on top slipped down inside the tree somewhere. Oh well.

It is one of those long soft needle trees a spruce but I don't remember what kind.

Here is the upside to this story later tonight I will post a picture of the tree and ms dolly under it one last time. I will tell you the story about the tree too. Till then I remain HAPPY


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

My happy thought for yesterday was that I ordered a new sofa and chair. My husband and I had two we liked, and he told me "whatever you want, Dear." (He was going to play golf and didn't want to go shopping again.) Can you believe he actually said that? Silly man! Well, I ordered the one I wanted, along with a chair-and-a-half in a super cool print (looks like an Ikat). As it turned out, the chair cost more than the sofa cause the chair fabric was quite a bit more expensive. Didn't realize that when I chose it, but we only live once, right? His eyes got real big when he saw the bill and told me he didn't think he'd let me go shopping for furniture by myself again. Lol. He wasn't mad, just a little surprised. I should have mentioned that he probably spends the same amount on golf in a year. Ha!

Miz Molly, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm so happy that I found a great wool sale yesterday - bought pure wool for a jersey for my 20 yo daughter for $30. Woohoo!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I am grateful for the email telling me how to find this group. Kept looking in General Chit Chat, and did not see anything.

Grateful to have put on a coat that I had not worn for a year and a $20 was in the pocket. So I took my friend out for lunch who was a tad 'blue' with the free money


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

I am grateful for today's sunshine which is rare in January for Cleveland and also because my foster son has his moxie back!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

My happiness..
Yesterday was 40c ++ temps with bushfire threats. We survived the heat and no fires near us and I got my year planned and organised. Plus I finished off a quilt for a friend and sewed the buttons on a little cotton cardigan that I knitted for my GD. What a great day dispite the scary-ness of it all.
But the bestest part is!!!!!! I have a great place and people to share all this with!!! yeaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh make me cry you are so wonderful. I am glad you found us on our new page. How close to the fires are you?

Time for prayer ..... Heavenly father please put a protective hedge around all our friends in Australia and keep everyone safe. Send your rains to put out the fires and renew the earth in Jesus' name amen.

glad to see you here.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Thought: Found links today in KP for lots of free patterns.
Sad thought: Not enough time to knit all the ones I would love to do!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Eveyone: Just checking in. Have had a very tiring day. Left home this morning at 9:30 for ulta-sound at 10:45 (acutally didn't get taken until 11:30). After that headed into city for groceries and just got back home shortly after 7:00. Because we only go into the city once every 2 or 3 weeks, there are a lot of things to be taken care of and a lot of stores to visit - like 7 or 8. To-day there were a couple extra because we were looking for a new stove - bottom burner in old one fizzled. Found one at a great price now only have to wait 5-8 days for delivery. Ha! Happy Thought - going to enjoy using new stove and it's self-cleaning too. Well I am really weary and still have some groceries to put away and the dogs to walk so will be back to-morrow. Glad your IV went well Ms. Molly.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Hi Eveyone: Just checking in. Have had a very tiring day. Left home this morningat 9:30 for ulta-sound at 10:45 (acutally didn't get taken until 11:30)After that headed into city for groceries. Got back home shortly after 7:00. Because we only go into the city once every 2 or 3 weeks, there are a lot of things to be taken care of and a lot of stores to visit. To-day there were a couple extra because we were looking for a new stove. Found one at a great price now only have to wait 5-8 days for delivery. Ha! Well I am really weary and still have some groceries to put away so will be back to-morrow. Glad your IV went well Ms. Molly.


welcome to our page .... repeat after me
i will knit .... tomorrow i will knit .... tomorrow i will rest and knit take care of you


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

YOU WILL NEVER GUESS WHAT I FIGURED OUT ......

We can have sub topics within our Happy Thoughts R Us main topic.

So for example ... I can set up a topic addressing only stress and in that topic that is what we discuss.

So our section would/could look something like this

Our forum is like a book .....

Page 1: Happy Thoughts R Us - general chit chat and happy thoughts to each other
Page 2: Stress - Ways of dealing with stress and getting rid of stress happily
Page 3: Jokes - any jokes we might want to share with each other
Page 4: If you were president how would you get the world out of debt? In a happy unique way of course. We don't want to get political here. Let's day dream and come up with awesome fun ways.

You don't have to go and secribe or anything. It is our own KP forum. WHAT FUN

Just imagine all we can do.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Oh make me cry you are so wonderful. I am glad you found us on our new page. How close to the fires are you?
> 
> Time for prayer ..... Heavenly father please put a protective hedge around all our friends in Australia and keep everyone safe. Send your rains to put out the fires and renew the earth in Jesus' name amen.
> 
> glad to see you here.


Beautiful prayer. Thank you. There are some in Tasmania and South Coast of N.S,W, that badly need your prayers.
Here we are about two streets away from the bush (like most places in Sydney not far from bush in one direction or another.) Where I live is on a ridge that runs pretty much in a "Y" shape. We have a wonderful volunteer bush fire brigade that has worked very hard maintaining the undergrowth, so our area is relatively safe. But.. no one is ever truly safe from bushfires if you live with a couple of streets from the bush.
Now don't you go cryin' or I'll end up cryin' lol.. I's not wonderful ewe is wonderful!! he he...
Happy thought. Today is beautiful and cool 25c almost cardigan weather.. lol... The whole land is stretching and unfurling from where it was hunkered down from the heat. The leaves are swaying in the breeze as if they are singing praises for the cooler day. sigh... ahhh... all is good. A time to refresh before tomorrow comes and steals away the calm. Hot again predicted for Thursday, Friday and Saturday almost as bad as yesterday. BUT.. today is GOOD!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooo the forum/book sounds good. I was wondering how we were going to manage all the posts. I hate thinking because I haven't replied to a post people might think I don't care.. sheesh... worry wart or what!!? lol


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Jenny E said:


> Oooo the forum/book sounds good. I was wondering how we were going to manage all the posts. I hate thinking because I haven't replied to a post people might think I don't care.. sheesh... worry wart or what!!? lol


Adding a happy thought to that last post of mine... Mz Molly has it all sorted. Yeah Mz Molly...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Today was a beautiful day. Sunny and in the 50s - warm for January in Missouri.

Mz Molly, I am originally from Ohio.

My prayers are with our friends in Australia.


----------



## kaye136 (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Morning to all my fellow KPers. Finally got here. Looking forward to reading all the posts. Love the topics so far. Thank you so much for doing this MzMolly or perhaps we should call you OUR own DivineMzM......like Bette Midler.... really enjoy her even when she is off the wall...lol .Prayers for all ,esp our friends "down under" who are dealing with the fires.Know what that is like. Few years back, our section of Georgia burned. Healing thought to all who need them. Ok, enough rambling... I hope everyone has a wonderful day !!!!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning

Grateful for a wonderful sleep, warm home, and laughter


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am happy that I am finally getting all my knitting patterns all sorted out and filed away, just have to re-organise the book shelves now so they will fit!! :lol:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

HEADS UP

Before anyone else sends in a post besides the original 20, we may or may not get a visitor once in a while. We cannot block anyone from joining but if we do get a negativity, as a moderator, I can delete the post. 

We don't want to be rude to guests, and who knows since no one else has posted we may not. But just wanted you all to know how a moderated forum works.

Am off to get nails done today. I am getting a pretty true red with white flowers for my birthday this month and valentine's day next month. Then in Feb. I am having a pretty spring pinkish-redish to welcome easter. That is my happy thought. My friend and I call this our girl's day out and we have a blast. We have been going to Mary for over three years and she is a knitter and a best friend.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Today is a gift, that's why it's called "the present" I give thanks for every day.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Dull, dreary windy and spitting rain to-day. Not nice but that is OK because a lot of the snow is going away. Will not dwell on this but look forward to the forcasted SUNNY day for to-morrow and then I can put laundry on the line. HAPPY THOUGHT - The smell of the fresh sheets when I get into bed.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm happy to have friends..... two of my closest girlfriends have cancer (in remission). Today we had lunch and then when shopping for a bit!!
I, too, am thankful for what I don't have!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

My DH and I got an invite to have coffe with our neighbors tomorrow. He has an almost professional espresso machine and makes the best cappuccinos. And she loves to bake! Can't wait.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Good Morning

I am off to work but before I go I thought I would share with you all my happy news yesterday
My father who is 84 had cancer and treatment last year got the all clear from the hospital yesterday
I had a very busy day yesterday as it was my first day back to work after New Year so I was feeling very tired but this news cheered me up immensely
Hope you all have a good day
Ann


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am happy today as its my day to go to healing, always meet a lovely crowd of people there, always a good de-stresser too.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

This morning I'm grateful for waking up in a warm bed after a COLD night. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Raybo said:


> This morning I'm grateful for waking up in a warm bed after a COLD night. :thumbup: :XD:


You betcha. My happy this morning is the doves all 12 of them are out there already for breakfast and it is only 8:00 am. They usually don't show up till noon. I actually saw frost on the car window and I need to go out later, but it is going to be 40 or 50 and lots and lots of sun. What are you up to today


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

My happy this day is a visit (spend the night) with my 2 yr. old grandson!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for finding myself hilarious. Went to get my oil changed, which is a good thing. Bad thing, I was a week early. Got done, life is good


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought. Reading all your happy thoughts. I'm having a shocker today, so I am basking in all your glories and happiness.. he he... Thanks guys.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Happy thought. Reading all your happy thoughts. I'm having a shocker today, so I am basking in all your glories and happiness.. he he... Thanks guys.


Jenny what is your shocker?


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I too am basking in all the happy thoughts being posted here. I just grab the tissues before I log in

My heart is so full of love from all of you and to all of you ... this is such a warm spot.

Dolly and I are staying warm tucked in bed today for therapy reasons don't feel sorry for me it is goooood thing. I will have my knitting with me. Just taking a down day so no biggy deal.

I am working in my mind on setting up some more topics in our "book" so get ready for some more fun.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

my happy thought is I finished 3 WIP and started a 4TH!WOOHOO!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> my happy thought is I finished 3 WIP and started a 4TH!WOOHOO!


do you have any pictures for us please?

or at least tell me what you did. lol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My happy thought is almost finishing a waistcoat/vest should be done tonight, and getting my bamboo circular needles to try out knitting with them, found them nice tho the plastic cord smells a bit, but then they were cheap £6.99 for 15 x 40" so can't complain too much.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Meant to post this last. Ight but I was just too tired. Had a lovely visit over coffee and sweet rolls with our neighbors.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy thoughts today. It's Friday. Work is finished. A glass of red wine tonight with my dinner I have started my diet so a small glass of wine is my treat
Have a good day. Ann


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my....I am late; have not posted yet...so busy I forgot about my journal also! My happy thoughts: Knitpicks is sending me a replacement cord for free! I also learned how to use a lifeline and it has saved me a lot of grief (even if I am not using it right). I get to spend the weekend with the grandkidlets next weekend and thanks to my fellow KPer's I know what to do with the two older ones! I am working on getting the house in order. Sad note; I wish it would rain as we need the rain desperately. While watching the grandkidlets we will go to the ocean!
I really gotta remember to check in.....you guys..all the happy thoughts are uplifting to me and they make me think of what to be grateful for and that is what I need. Thank You fellow KPers. Oh another happy thought all of you guys to help me!!!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I just found this section and am so impressed with all the love here. Is it a closed section?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.

Happy thought: He will be getting the care he needs 24-7 that I am no longer capable of giving him.

We need your prayers right now, but I'm sure we will come through this too.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.
> 
> Happy thought: He will be getting the care he needs 24-7 that I am no longer capable of giving him.
> 
> We need your prayers right now, but I'm sure we will come through this too.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> peanutpatty said:
> 
> 
> > Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.
> ...


Thinking about you. A very difficult time. Lots of prayers for you. 
Ann


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.
> 
> Happy thought: He will be getting the care he needs 24-7 that I am no longer capable of giving him.
> 
> We need your prayers right now, but I'm sure we will come through this too.


Sending you lots of love and prayers for both you and your husband, you will be missing him, but he is in good hands, my thoughts are with you. xx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanut patty ..... it will be hard at first and remember we are here for you. 

Give it a month or two and things should start to settle in place. DO NOT ..... REPEATE ..... DO NOT spend all your time there out of guilt for him. That will not be good for you or him. There is a happy middle and we will help you find it. Keep us posted. I think I will start another page called something like I Need Support where we can post things like this to keep in one area for prayer. Go check it out later every one. Peanut Patty I will post this there for you now.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

My house is clean and my 2yr old grandson is asleep and I can ck email and visit this site.... and I can knit for a bit!!!! This is making me very happy!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lydreina said:


> My house is clean and my 2yr old grandson is asleep and I can ck email and visit this site.... and I can knit for a bit!!!! This is making me very happy!


Glad to see you here. Do you know how to get to the rest of the pages in our forum? send me a pm if you need a "how to" and again, good to see you. I love the knit part. lol


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

inquiring minds want to know..... hoping it's nothing bad!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I was a little stressed for a while. Couldn't connect to the Internet. Problem is now resolved. Ta da!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

so how do you find the other pages?


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> Jenny E said:
> 
> 
> > Happy thought. Reading all your happy thoughts. I'm having a shocker today, so I am basking in all your glories and happiness.. he he... Thanks guys.
> ...


Nothing serious, just having a pity party. 
My mother is not happy with me (never is) but, when my married daughter who moved to the other side of Sydney nearer to her in laws, told me that her mother in law would be looking after my grand daughter (who we don't see very often) on the fifth day of the fortnight so daughter can have an extra day at work and would take grand daughter (16 months old) to swimming lessons, I just jumped on the pity party bus and loaded all the yucky things I could find (the bus was full! lol) and headed straight for pity party city.

Happy Thought.. The pity party bus took a detour to Happy Thoughts R Us and I had a very nice time. Did jump back on the bus, but I must have a very new driver that doesn't know the way to Pity City all that well, cause I kept ending back here!! Can't complain about that... 

Thanks for caring. And thanks for all the great uplifting posts everyone.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

lydreina said:


> inquiring minds want to know..... hoping it's nothing bad!!


Thanks for caring precious. posted reason as reply to Mz Molly question.
Happy Thought.. Inquiring minds are a blessing.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

so I guess that should count myself lucky that I don't have to share my grandsons with their other grandmother! She lives out of town (about 2 hrs away) and she and her daughter get into a fight when they are together. I pray that they heal their relationship


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

lydreina said:


> so I guess that should count myself lucky that I don't have to share my grandsons with their other grandmother! She lives out of town (about 2 hrs away) and she and her daughter get into a fight when they are together. I pray that they heal their relationship


I'd say you are very lucky  I thought girls were suposed to turn to their mothers, but I have learned that ain't necessarily so. 
Happy thought.. learning to come to terms with new things.
I too pray your daughter and the other grandmother heal their relationship


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

eileenk said:


> so how do you find the other pages?


1 click on HOME at the top of any page
2. scroll down to ALL SECTIONS and click on All Sections
3. Scroll down to Happy Thoughts R Us
4. Just to the right you will see where is says secribe or unsecribe
5. click on secribe and you have access to all the other pages


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I'm new to this group and I'm soo happy to be here. I'm sure I will enjoy the group.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Sad thought for today: Home care has decided to do the paperwork to place my husband in a care facility.
> 
> Happy thought: He will be getting the care he needs 24-7 that I am no longer capable of giving him.
> 
> We need your prayers right now, but I'm sure we will come through this too.


Prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

HAPPY THOUGHTS FOR TODAY:

KP for being my window to the world right now.

All my friends here for your prayers and caring thoughts.

My four wonderful daughters (Steel Magnolias) without who's support over the last few months I might not have made it through with my sanity intact.

My dear husband who has given me 56 years of his life and his love.

My knitting needles.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought today is because of all of you.

I did my first purchase, some crochet hooks from m2hvnfn for a birthday present to myself. The package arrived today. It came with a crochet afghan book and yarn. All because I decided to join kp. KPers are the best friends in the world you are all my birthday presents. Thank you all soooooo much and to mthvnfn. I promise to show my first afghan that is not a huge granny square. Love and Hugs to all of you today. I wish you all the beautiful sun shine we are having in Ohio and the warm weather in the 60's.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm happy, I have finished my waistcoat and cut out a load of hexagons to make a knittting bag and its raining but who cares, off now to do some ironing.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

vershi said:


> I'm happy, I have finished my waistcoat and cut out a load of hexagons to make a knittting bag and its raining but who cares, off now to do some ironing.


 :roll: :roll: ahhhh house work quick get this girl some chocolate.

Please please I want to see your finished project sooo bad can we have a picture please ..... pretty please ..... pretty please with a cherry on top.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> My happy thought today is because of all of you.
> 
> I did my first purchase, some crochet hooks from m2hvnfn for a birthday present to myself. The package arrived today. It came with a crochet afghan book and yarn. All because I decided to join kp. KPers are the best friends in the world you are all my birthday presents. Thank you all soooooo much and to mthvnfn. I promise to show my first afghan that is not a huge granny square. Love and Hugs to all of you today. I wish you all the beautiful sun shine we are having in Ohio and the warm weather in the 60's.


When is your birthday, am glad you got your shopping, its through KP that I am doing this bag, you have all spurred me onto doing new things.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy, I have finished my waistcoat and cut out a load of hexagons to make a knittting bag and its raining but who cares, off now to do some ironing.
> ...


Ok when I have pressed it, will be my first pic, so hope it turns out. And yes to chocolate please.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so thankful that Mz Molly started this...I am going through some really bad times (cannot figure out what God is trying to teach me) and thankful that this site is started because it is upholding me and helping me so much! I have a really bad problem with depression;(really deep depression) and fighting with it everyday..I am so GRATEFUL for Mz Molly. This site really helps lift me up and all the people here with good thoughts really helps me to look for something good and it is working! Thank You to all of you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny E said:
> ...


Jenny ..... thank you for an amazing post. Wow now we all know how to get out of Pity City thank you so much. Have a glorious day


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

eileenk said:


> I am so thankful that Mz Molly started this...I am going through some really bad times (cannot figure out what God is trying to teach me) and thankful that this site is started because it is upholding me and helping me so much! I have a really bad problem with depression;(really deep depression) and fighting with it everyday..I am so GRATEFUL for Mz Molly. This site really helps lift me up and all the people here with good thoughts really helps me to look for something good and it is working! Thank You to all of you.


Eileenk .... I am going to do a copy/paste and put this in our Items That Need our Support and Prayers page of our Happy Thoughts R Us forum so we know to keep you in our hearts and prayers and why. So any changes or additions so be posted there as well. I love you and am happy you are here so we can help you.

Everyone go to Items that Need our Support and Prayers to leave message for Eileenk and anyone else that has needs posted there. We are here for each other.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

My happy was my DIL coming by with my newest grandson Finn!!! (born Nov. 15) I got to hold him for the entire visit! My 2 yr old grandson was so affectionate with his baby brother (baby Finn as he refers to him) and oh so gentle with him. Unusual behavior for an autistic child, but he's making tremendous strides.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm happy today because I finished housework and now can go to my hobby room and work on my painting for my Grandson's birthday.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My Happy Thought today : my friends on the Knitting Tea Party thread. They make me smile every day.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lydreina said:


> My happy was my DIL coming by with my newest grandson Finn!!! (born Nov. 15) I got to hold him for the entire visit! My 2 yr old grandson was so affectionate with his baby brother (baby Finn as he refers to him) and oh so gentle with him. Unusual behavior for an autistic child, but he's making tremendous strides.


hmmmm where are the pictures please we need an ahhhhh moment


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll download a couple of the boys and post them. I've got to warn you they are quite the little charmers!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Mz Molly said:
 

> I did my first purchase, some crochet hooks from m2hvnfn for a birthday present to myself. The package arrived today. It came with a crochet afghan book and yarn. All because I decided to join kp. KPers are the best friends in the world you are all my birthday presents. Thank you all soooooo much and to mthvnfn. I promise to show my first afghan that is not a huge granny square. Love and Hugs to all of you today. I wish you all the beautiful sun shine we are having in Ohio and the warm weather in the 60's.


Hey Mz Molly, you put that package away... it ain't your birthday yet!! I's knows these things... hmmm... he he
But when it is ... Party time!!!!! counting down the days.. woooo whoooo.
Happy thought. Going to Mz Molly's cyber birthday party


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > I did my first purchase, some crochet hooks from m2hvnfn for a birthday present to myself. The package arrived today. It came with a crochet afghan book and yarn. All because I decided to join kp. KPers are the best friends in the world you are all my birthday presents. Thank you all soooooo much and to mthvnfn. I promise to show my first afghan that is not a huge granny square. Love and Hugs to all of you today. I wish you all the beautiful sun shine we are having in Ohio and the warm weather in the 60's.
> ...


okey dokey package put away lol counting down the days 1, 2, 3 , 4 oh heck give me that package and no one gets hurt. lol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

MzMolly, when you are my age you will be able to declare any day your birthday.
There will be some who know you're lying, but work on the ones who don't.LOL


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, it was a bit of do as I say not as I do... he he... One condition. OK? Start now and give us progress pccys.. he he... Just kidding.. he he...
Happy thought... I'm not the only one who can't wait to look inside a package..


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> MzMolly, when you are my age you will be able to declare any day your birthday.
> There will be some who know you're lying, but work on the ones who don't.LOL


now that is my way of thinking.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

true true true stories to follow:

I used to unwrap packages when my mom and dad went to midnight mass and have all resealed before they got back. One year mom hid a t-shirt I was big into mickey mouse and found the watch but she hid the shirt and we didn't find it until she did her spring cleaning in the linen closet.

DH found out from may parents about my midnight capers so now he double wraps everything. newspaper against the box and wrapping paper on the outside. He too lost one package in hinding for two months.

Have I learned my lesson, no I just go looking for the receipts. lol


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I did the same thing with a present for my girls when they were teenagers...I don't remember how it took me to find the gifts,but the house was a wreck until I did!!! LOL



Mz Molly said:


> true true true stories to follow:
> 
> I used to unwrap packages when my mom and dad went to midnight mass and have all resealed before they got back. One year mom hid a t-shirt I was big into mickey mouse and found the watch but she hid the shirt and we didn't find it until she did her spring cleaning in the linen closet.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm feeling better after a horrible round of stomach flu, not once but twice. Yuck. Lost almost 10 pounds because I couldn't eat or drink. Messed up my diet plan big time, gotta start over. Oh well, My Happy thought for today...Spring will be here soon!! (Let me dream!!)


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I got a neckalce for my daughter just before I moved, I kept it safe during the move, but then I unpacked it, yes you've guessed I did not remember where I put it, took me 3 years to find it again, was looking for the box it was in and I had removed it. Things we do!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

PaTriciaD said:


> I'm feeling better after a horrible round of stomach flu, not once but twice. Yuck. Lost almost 10 pounds because I couldn't eat or drink. Messed up my diet plan big time, gotta start over. Oh well, My Happy thought for today...Spring will be here soon!! (Let me dream!!)


Happy to hear you are on the road to recovery. Not the best way to lose weight. With the mild weather we have been having it almost seems like Spring but we know better! It's only mid-January and I am sure Mother Nature has some more surprizes for us.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Moosie said:


> PaTriciaD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling better after a horrible round of stomach flu, not once but twice. Yuck. Lost almost 10 pounds because I couldn't eat or drink. Messed up my diet plan big time, gotta start over. Oh well, My Happy thought for today...Spring will be here soon!! (Let me dream!!)
> ...


Yesterday it was 70 degrees, today we had sleet and freezing rain! Surprise!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

PaTriciaD said:


> Moosie said:
> 
> 
> > PaTriciaD said:
> ...


Mother Nature can be sneaky!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

My happy thought..just saw the little house shawl on another thread. It is so cute. I want to make one for my granddaughter.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

REALLY happy thought....I will see the grandkidlets in 4 days. I am going to their house to babysit next weekend. Wanted to go earlier to go to the ocean (they live on the coast) and just sit and pray; having my own personal retreat but....my son in law said not to arrive early....darn! I'll work out the retreat sometime; when it is warm enough to book a campground BUT I also wanted to sit on Bodega head and whale watch...they are coming through NOW. Wait; wait; wait for me guys (I am talking to the whales).


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been known to purchase Christmas gifts early (summer) and put them away only to find them when I do my spring clean out! Now I put all gifts in the laundry room cabinet......


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for a fun afternoon of spinning with friends. Want to knit a jacket with my handspun. It is double stranded, so I need 3,000+ yards (2 plied) almost there.

So what if it took me a year to spin? I am having fun and it is creating a lust to open up a box with other roving to start on it........but must not open until I am done with this. Oh dear I hate practicing the skill/gift of patience


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Today's Happy Thought - My new Day Planner in RED of Course arrived, and don't worry DH has it stashed away excuse the knitting pun until birthday, Jan 28th.

Wheeeeeee I am trying the week at a glance this year. You can fit the entire year in your binder at one time instead of two months at a time ..... plenty of room for knitting knotes. Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy thought. Mz Molly got me back on track. Thank you

Another happy though. The snow which was forecast has not came
Hopefully has gone somewhere else

Ann


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Annmilla said:


> Happy thought. Mz Molly got me back on track. Thank you
> 
> Another happy though. The snow which was forecast has not came
> Hopefully has gone somewhere else
> ...


You got that right Ann. Just a touch cold here. Me and Dolly how is that for rotten English..... anyway usins are staying inside.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Unhappy fact.... I have to take my pc to repairman today,so I will be offline for a few days. 

Happy thought... my pc is 5 yrs old and at least he said he could repair it. I really didn't want to have to buy a new one!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

unie said:


> Unhappy fact.... I have to take my pc to repairman today,so I will be offline for a few days.
> 
> Happy thought... my pc is 5 yrs old and at least he said he could repair it. I really didn't want to have to buy a new one!


See you around unie ..... when you come back don't forget to check out the other pages of Happy Thoughts are us.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Moosie said:


> PaTriciaD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling better after a horrible round of stomach flu, not once but twice. Yuck. Lost almost 10 pounds because I couldn't eat or drink. Messed up my diet plan big time, gotta start over. Oh well, My Happy thought for today...Spring will be here soon!! (Let me dream!!)
> ...


Glad you are feeling better and we are in for the same kind of weather.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

PaTriciaD said:


> Moosie said:
> 
> 
> > PaTriciaD said:
> ...


PatriciaD you beat me getting well but I am right behind you .... in the bathroom...... :?


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I am happy that my mom is doing so well and also that my dog is so smart!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Thoughts for today:
1) DH as of today is safely ensconced in his own room in extended care. A very nice place. A relief!
2) Walked to the mailbox for the first time since I don't remember when. Beautiful crisp evening, with the snow crunching under my feet. No mail, Boo Hoo! No bills, Yaay!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Happy Thoughts for today:
> 1) DH as of today is safely ensconced in his own room in extended care. A very nice place. A relief!
> 2) Walked to the mailbox for the first time since I don't remember when. Beautiful crisp evening, with the snow crunching under my feet. No mail, Boo Hoo! No bills, Yaay!


Happy to hear that your hubby is settled in a nice place and you are getting some relief. Even a evening walk to the mail box in the crunchy snow is a blessing. Just wondering where in BC is Sicamous. The name sounds familiar and I was wondering if it we might have driven thru/by there when we were in BC and number of years ago. Carol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

HI, Moosie,
If you have ever driven the Transcanada highway from Calgary to Vancouver, you passed through Sicamous.

Almost halfway between the two cities, located between Shuswap and Mara Lakes, Houseboat capital of Canada. It is beautiful here, even in winter.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am happy because I FINISHED MY STORY. If you look under general chit chat for Wags and Whiskers - Puppy Love you will find it.

I put it there because it is so long. My articles are always exactly one full page. The picture is extra. I did not want to put such a large article in our space. I will be posting a story every two months. 

Enjoy.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My Happy thought for today is reading Dolly's story, so heartwarming.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Peanut Patti, am so glad your DH is settled in and you are feeling ok, its going to take a while but our thoughts are still with you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> HI, Moosie,
> If you have ever driven the Transcanada highway from Calgary to Vancouver, you passed through Sicamous.
> 
> Almost halfway between the two cities, located between Shuswap and Mara Lakes, Houseboat capital of Canada. It is beautiful here, even in winter.


Peanut Patty don't forget our Needs to Share and Support Page. It will take awhile and you will still feel the need to stay home and such or be there all the time, but we are here for you too. Happy thought, you are both well and safe.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy not to be going to work with a threat of an ice storm this afternoon. Going to pick up grandson early since the weather is supposed to turn bad this afternoon..... Happy I can help out my son and DIL!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

lydreina said:


> Happy not to be going to work with a threat of an ice storm this afternoon. Going to pick up grandson early since the weather is supposed to turn bad this afternoon..... Happy I can help out my son and DIL!!!


Curious to know where you are. Hope the weather holds until you have your grandson safe and sound. If weather going to be that bad, might you get to have him overnight? What a joy!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy thought for today- son was at work yesterday driving a truck, brakes failed, he safely pulled over and called his office for help- they were there quickly, towed his truck back to the shop and he is SAFE! thank YOU, GOD!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Lulubelle said:


> Happy thought for today- son was at work yesterday driving a truck, brakes failed, he safely pulled over and called his office for help- they were there quickly, towed his truck back to the shop and he is SAFE! thank YOU, GOD!


Know just how you must feel. My son drives a fuel tanker with a pup on some of the busiest roads in Southern Ontario and whenever we watch the news or hear of an accident involving a truck, my heart sinks and stays there until I get the text message from him that he is OK. Two years ago he had the unfortunate experience of having a man commit suicide by jumping in front of his truck. Although he was able to veer into the other lane, it was too late. It was a very traumatic experience for him and although he informed us as soon as he could, the details had to wait and so did we - on pins and needles!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Afternoon

Grateful for the must needed rain, though it is only in the 30's so it is 'raw' outside. Also grateful that it is cool enough to put a fire in the wood burning stove.....makes things cosey on a dreary day.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes I have him overnight!!! I love sleepovers with my little buddy!He fell asleep while I was reading to him before his nap.... so sweet.... To answer your question... I live in Memphis, TN and our weather is sketchy... never know what it'll do. Two days ago we had weather in the 60s to 70 degree, rainy but not cold.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am happy as I am finally filing all my patterns into folders, now I can find what I am looking for. :-D


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought today is I am finely feeling better. I am working on two year end reports for my friend and hubby.
Staying warm today. Boy you should see Dolly get out and in fast. I never knew she could move that fast. I guess the cold just gets her little touche' lol.


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Just checking in. Happy that our move is complete and organizing our beautiful home. Gorgeous day out, all the windows open!!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy thought for the day!! Sun is supposed to shine for the next 3 days!!!! YAY


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

ooh, I'm so jealous... I have icicles on my deck!!!!


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy thought for the day..... held my 2 mo old grandson who blessed me with a smile after I spent the day with his big brother Rowan (2 yrs)


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy thoughts for today. Glad the storm has passed quickly, and that my family got to, and back home safely from, WORK today. My mom had another good day, and my puppy remembered to use her training pads consistently. Oh, and my pot of "gravy" (any Italians out there?) came out so good. All in all, a good day, thank you God.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

HAPPY THOUGHT!!!
Mz Molly called me! It was so good to hear her voice.
Thank you Mz Molly!
There are so many caring people here, you are all my best friends!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thoughts are of all of you. I really dont deserve allthis kindness yet I am using it to build new self esteem and share your love on to others. Thank you.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy thoughts. Tomorrow is Friday. Today was pay day
The snow we were supposed to get I don't think we are getting tomorrow
It's very cold just now but I don't mnd
Ann


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy thought today is health!! My family is well and when you consider how many people in my city have the flu it's a miracle we are well.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought for today ...... SUITS IS BACK ON. I love this show.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy thoughts for today...went for new glasses and they had such pretty frames in my insurance plan's price range. Got a pair of sunglasses, too. Can't wait to pick them up.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My happy thought is 'Its Snowing' and it all looks so lovely out in my garden, can't wait to go out in it. :lol:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought the sun is here!!!!!

I fed the 12 doves and 4 squirrels and the tons of wrens and sparrows.

Now for me hot chocolate and cinimon toast yummmmmm


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> My happy thought the sun is here!!!!!
> 
> I fed the 12 doves and 4 squirrels and the tons of wrens and sparrows.
> 
> Now for me hot chocolate and cinimon toast yummmmmm


Hot chocolate and cinnamon toast, sounds heavenly. :thumbup:


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

That sounds like a very happy thought
Ann


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought. I'm trying to think of a happy thought. Good start. Having trouble, so I'll go with ... Mz Molly and all the Happy thoughts R us posters are wonderful!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

OK every one I want you all to go to general chit chat and look for the topic AROUND THE WORLD

No, I did not start it, but several of us have been doing inquiries, etc, to connect around to the world and I think it would be amazing if each one of you posted your name and city where you are from. To have our representation there I think would be kind of neat. 

You will be completely surprised by some of the people and where they are from and the pictures some folks are sending in are totaly awesome.

Feel free to browse and post pictures of your crafts and fur babies too so they can see what we do on this side of the ocean or what ever that body of water is called besides cold. Judi


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

WOWEE!! So many posts today I couldn't get through them all.
Happy thought for today - they will be waiting for me in the morning.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been a little lax and haven't been writing down my happy thoughts. Went to a friends house for soup and sandwiches tonite. The guys went to a basketball game so we girls had a glass of wine and talked and talked and talked. Friends are precious, aren't they.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I too have been lax. No excuse, but (yes but) whenever I went to log on my internet was down with the storm on the east coast

Grateful for finally seeing the sun after a week of rain

Grateful that my son and his friends made fried chicken in a turkey fryer..............yummmmmmm


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I've decided I better submit "the morning after" since I always forget or am too tired at night.

Saturday - cleaned the house today and did some laundry. Glad to have a roof over my head and clothes to wear. Also did some knitting and finished making birthday cards for the year.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I am in a better mood now because the ironing is just finished
It's supposed to snow tonight so that is not a happy thought
Writing it down is making me feel better. I am off to have a nice cold glass of wine and make our evening meal and that is a happy thought
It's burns night on Thursday but we are having haggis mashed turnip/carrots and mashed potatoes and some gravy tonight as I am meeting my friend on Thursday night for a meal
I now feel much better. Thank you. Ann. Happy thoughts r us


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought for Monday... I'm off to a Knit and Natter with my Knit 4 Charities buddies. Cup of coffee, lots of chat and laughter, show and tell, sharing and advice. It's all good.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am grateful because this is the first morning in 10 days that I woke up feeling better. Maybe the flu is behind me.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am grateful because this is the first morning in 10 days that I woke up feeling better. Maybe the flu is behind me.


Oh, I know what you mean!! So sick and tired of being tired and sick! Feel better!!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning

Grateful for seeing my neighbor, the Bald Eagle this morning. How majestic. Also grateful that he torments my dogs by gliding pass them to irritate them. The reason why is, they will spend hours running back and forth thinking they are chasing him away, when only they are exhausting themselves. And if you know anything about terriers, that is not an easy task.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am grateful because this is the first morning in 10 days that I woke up feeling better. Maybe the flu is behind me.


Glad you are feeling better and that you posted on the "Around the World".


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Morning
> 
> Grateful for seeing my neighbor, the Bald Eagle this morning. How majestic. Also grateful that he torments my dogs by gliding pass them to irritate them. The reason why is, they will spend hours running back and forth thinking they are chasing him away, when only they are exhausting themselves. And if you know anything about terriers, that is not an easy task.


Wonderful! You get to see this majestic bird and he helps you by exercising your dogs. Tit for Tat?


----------



## kaye136 (Feb 13, 2011)

i think it is wonderful that you get to see that regal bird so often. Here we get to see vultures...lol they are beeeeaaaautiful in flight but,oh, man, so ugly when they are earthbound.... Like all things, they serve their purpose. Happy thoughts.... I made it this late in the day before my energy flew away


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happiest thought is I am up today. What ever knocked me down in bed really has a hold. Still on soft foods and soup but headache almost gone and for the first time in weeks stomache pain gone. Dolly doing better too. Well not one to over do, lol, I am getting liquid breakfast and back to bed. See you all tomorrow. The sun is beautiful and there is a tiny sparrow out by the bird feeder eating all by itself. Beautiful picture, will try and get picture of her,.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> My happiest thought is I am up today. What ever knocked me down in bed really has a hold. Still on soft foods and soup but headache almost gone and for the first time in weeks stomache pain gone. Dolly doing better too. Well not one to over do, lol, I am getting liquid breakfast and back to bed. See you all tomorrow. The sun is beautiful and there is a tiny sparrow out by the bird feeder eating all by itself. Beautiful picture, will try and get picture of her,.


Glad you are feeling better. Had a posting from Korea on "Around the world"


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I still haven't found the aroundthe world section.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

hgayle said:


> I still haven't found the aroundthe world section.


go to the top of the page .... in search type in around the world


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

click here to get direct connection to around the world topic

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138595-1.html


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> click here to get direct connection to around the world topic
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138595-1.html


Thank u!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> My happiest thought is I am up today. What ever knocked me down in bed really has a hold. Still on soft foods and soup but headache almost gone and for the first time in weeks stomache pain gone. Dolly doing better too. Well not one to over do, lol, I am getting liquid breakfast and back to bed. See you all tomorrow. The sun is beautiful and there is a tiny sparrow out by the bird feeder eating all by itself. Beautiful picture, will try and get picture of her,.


Good to hear you are feeling a little better Mz Molly. And good to hear you are going back to bed. (bit like the puppy that we heard about sitting in the sun.. )

Sparrows are one of my favourite birds. (here in Aus they all think I am crazy.. dull brown bird! when we have all the coloured ones. !! yes.. but I love the sparrows too. 

Happy thought for today.. Mz Mollys little sparrow visiting.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning

Grateful that we have sun on this chilly morning

Grateful that "the boys" are well exercised and settled down. Hopefully they will get more excersize today. Nothing like a 100 pound terrier that has been pent up in the house all day.

Grateful for a day of spinning with friends. It is such a gift to have friends to share the afternoon with and produce pretty yarn


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought.. Another spinner here! Now I'm inspired to do some spinning... thanks off2knit


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Happy thought.. Another spinner here! Now I'm inspired to do some spinning... thanks off2knit


Yippie, glad to meet you

We have snow today, happy happy joy joy


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone , my happy thought today is I will start my happy thought 2013 book again today. I received a pop up birthday card from a dear friend I have not heard from in two years. Made me cry. I received a wonderful note from Carol who is finishing up the stats on around the world and what a set of stats it is.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning

Grateful for the sprinkle of snow and another reason to sit by the fire and knit

Grateful for my warm home and that I have everything I need


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought today ....Is gittin better! Amen

DH let me sleep in today but tomorrow going to get dressed again, stayin the house but gettin dressed. Amen

Happy thoughts to yo all, back in my book again too.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy thoughts are Mz Molly is starting to feel better and I am slowly coming out of my depression, plus we had a lovely sunny day yesterday.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought. vershi is coming out of depression. yeah!! well done vershi. I love hearing that people are getting through to the light from the dark tunnel.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Jenny E, its so good to feel more positive again, thank for for your Happy thoughts.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WTG Vershi ..... the sun is coming out again and you and I should be well back on our footies and knitting again. My happy thought is Vershi is happy again. Yeah.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

vershi said:


> Thank you Jenny E, its so good to feel more positive again, thank for for your Happy thoughts.


You are very welcome vershi.  You made me happy, so I think we are even.. he he....


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Mz Molly!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MZ MOLLY!

XO
Pontuf


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday Mz Molly, hope you have a good one.xxx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all so much. It is starting off great because of you. Happy today to get my drivers license renewed.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mz Molly. Hope you got your e-card OK.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Happy birthday ms Molly
Now that's a happy thought
Ann


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

My happy thought is that I have some wonderful friends who have given me birthday gifts that show they know me well - I share the date with Mz Molly - but it is over here - it is now 3pm on the 29th.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

only lunch time here across the ditch Hilary4.. still plenty of time to party..  Happy birthday to you too.
Happy thought. still celebrating Mz Molly and Hilary's birthday here in Aus.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

And party I did, Jenny.

Started out with lunch with a friend here in Wooster. Ate salad bar and soup and it was way too much. Only one trip to salad bar and full. I am losing weight and tummy getting smaller.

From there went and got my picture for DL license and I was able to fix my hair like I wore it four years ago with the same out fit. One person told me today I looked younger in the current picture, and in my 50's. I'll take that for being 64.

Then hubby you had done nothing up to this point, not even a card ..... came home with the single red rose and a mauve vase. Since I had to spend so much on DL and plate tag and new battery for the car I said just get me a single rose. He saved the day. At the resteraunt it is also a grocery store I purchased a gourmet cupcake a huge red velvet with a rose on top as my birthday cake.

Tina made me put my own purchase away and I did .... last summer my day planner was taken and when they found it it had been dumped in a creek and totally ruined. I was allowed to purchase one from the Franklin Covey store that is closing in Ohio, in fact closed last Saturday. Identical to the one I had, and I felt sorry for them I purchased a Franklin Covey matching cherry red pen and pencil set. Never had a Franklin Covey pen or pencil. So that was also part of my birthday so I guess you could say I made out like a bandit.

But way day not over yet. He took me to this awesome Dutch resteraunt in Shreve for a fried and I mean home fried chicken dinner with REAL mashed potatoes. That was all I could eat. Brought one piece of chicken home for tomorrows lunch. For desert they GAVE me a cake. You know, one layer round of a two layer cake. Yep, I got a one layer round. We tasted it there and when we got home I pulled the last quart of strawberries out of the freezer from this summer because it is a white cake.

When Judi celebrates her birthday she does it for a week. Ann and I had lunch with a birthday club coupon at Jakes a week or so ago, before I got really really sick and had a ball.

Tomorrow we are off to another Dutch resteraunt for more home made chicken and potatoes and special items off the salad bar like fruit. This is with a birthday club coupon too.

Whew, being happy is hard work. My love to all my KP friends who stuck with me the past two weeks. I am feeling so much better finally. Love to all of you.

Judi


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL... You party animal!!  Man you sure have had a great time celebrating (except for the week you were sick )
Way to go!!! lol
All that talk of eating and celebrating and pressies has made me all happy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> My happy thought is that I have some wonderful friends who have given me birthday gifts that show they know me well - I share the date with Mz Molly - but it is over here - it is now 3pm on the 29th.


A bit late but I hope you had a wonderful birthday.xxx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow Mz Molly, thats what I call a birthday, hope you carry on enjoying it for days to come too.xxx


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Happy Thought for To-day is that when I slipped on the outside steps last night and did the splits, I didn't break anything. Managed to catch myself on the railing so only have some sore muscles in the knee. Of course it would be the right leg and I have to remember not to try to get up from that side. Ouch!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Major Happy Thought for today! Mz Molly called to see how I was doing. So good to be able to talk to you in person, Mz Molly, and I'm glad you are feeling better. Happy Birthday Wishes, a day late for this year, or Waay early for next.
Moosie, sorry to read about your fall, but Happy Thought - you didn't break anything. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from it. :thumbup:


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Major Happy Thought for today! Mz Molly called to see how I was doing. So good to be able to talk to you in person, Mz Molly, and I'm glad you are feeling better. Happy Birthday Wishes, a day late for this year, or Waay early for next.
> Moosie, sorry to read about your fall, but Happy Thought - you didn't break anything. Best wishes for a speedy recovery from it. :thumbup:


I just have a lovely chat with Mz Molly also. Good to hear from her and hear in her voice that she is feeling better. Thank you for your wishes. It feels like I just pulled a muscle and with a bit of rest it should be OK.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I checked out Moosie thoroughly on the phone and she is still able to get on KP and knit and that is all that matters. LOL Thank you too Moosie for the lovely chat.

Seriously, I am thankful I was able to get better before my birthday. Dolly is better too. Moosie did not get hurt bad and everyone else is doing better too.

Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

How we all feel when the meds work.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My Happy thought for today is glad Moosie is ok after her fall, that was not a clever thing to do but glad no harm was done.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Another Happy thought is Peanutpatti is ok after all she has been through.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

My happy thought is I am going to see my grandchildren this weekend. My youngest grandchild will be 2 on 1/31. I love seeing them since they moved away. 
AND...I need to "get with the program" and BE HAPPY!!!! I lost two pounds and will not let myself be sad over "de-chocolateitizing".


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

vershi said:


> Another Happy thought is Peanutpatti is ok after all she has been through.


Thank you, vershi.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought is YOU all Happy Thoughts R Us group.

Lovin it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Happy Thought for To-day
Survived another 10 hour shopping day and don't have to face another one for 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My Happy thought is the sun is out again here and will get to 11° today and I am off to healing.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

My happy thought for today. My friends son passed his Greek exam (second try) so now he can go on and do his last year at Moore College (Anglican Church Ministry training) Then he will be ordained and go upward and onward.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Good morning

Grateful that I survived last night's storm. Grateful for my strong home that protected me from the strong wind and rain


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello Grateful Dolly did not get hurt going out to potty during wind part of the storm. Grateful I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Thought: Glad we went to town yesterday. Temp. dropped 20% overnight and still dropping. Currently -12. Yesterday while travelling we were not seeing fields of snow but rather fields of water. I was thinking that if we had a quick freeze all those fields would freeze and you could go ice skating for miles. Well, it happened. Hearing that there are some problems on the roads because they had been wet and then it snowed. Glad to be home safe and sound with full frig, freezer and cupboards for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy thought for today- I received a beautiful card from a good friend, and it lifted my spirits and made me smile so wide! Been a LONG, boring winter for me. Can't wait for spring. Here is my Ryleigh after her first professional grooming. Thought they gave me the wrong puppy until I got bombed with wet kisses from her! She looks pretty, but is growing up too quickly...like my human babies did!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Lulubelle said:


> Happy thought for today- I received a beautiful card from a good friend, and it lifted my spirits and made me smile so wide! Been a LONG, boring winter for me. Can't wait for spring. Here is my Ryleigh after her first professional grooming. Thought they gave me the wrong puppy until I got bombed with wet kisses from her! She looks pretty, but is growing up too quickly...like my human babies did!


Too precious! Yes, they do grow up too quickley.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Lulubelle said:
> 
> 
> > Happy thought for today- I received a beautiful card from a good friend, and it lifted my spirits and made me smile so wide! Been a LONG, boring winter for me. Can't wait for spring. Here is my Ryleigh after her first professional grooming. Thought they gave me the wrong puppy until I got bombed with wet kisses from her! She looks pretty, but is growing up too quickly...like my human babies did!
> ...


Awwwwww give her some kisssy kisssy kisses from me too. Oh how beautiful and I want to hold her sooooo bad. Love and hugs from Dolly


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lulubelle said:


> Happy thought for today- I received a beautiful card from a good friend, and it lifted my spirits and made me smile so wide! Been a LONG, boring winter for me. Can't wait for spring. Here is my Ryleigh after her first professional grooming. Thought they gave me the wrong puppy until I got bombed with wet kisses from her! She looks pretty, but is growing up too quickly...like my human babies did!


Love the pink ribbons. So pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy thought - I'm getting a new kitty cat. Daughter just called to say my son-in-law's brother can't keep her. Can't wait!

Another happy thought - It's raining. Don't have to shovel it!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Happy thought - I'm getting a new kitty cat. Daughter just called to say my son-in-law's brother can't keep her. Can't wait!
> 
> Another happy thought - It's raining. Don't have to shovel it!


your'e getting a baby your'e getting a baby your'e getting a baby your'e getting a baby

we get to see pictures we get to see pictures

Whoopie I am soooo happy for you.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Happy Happy... what colour, how old, boy or girl!!???
What is kitty's name?? can't wait to see kitty... congratulations Peanutpatty


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> Happy Happy Happy... what colour, how old, boy or girl!!???
> What is kitty's name?? can't wait to see kitty... congratulations Peanutpatty


Girl. Color or name, I don't know, I haven't met her yet.
When I do, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I am so looking forward to hearing all about her. She will have lots of cyber Aunties..


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Peanutpatty, god luck and congrats to you as you become mommy to a new fur baby! They bring such happiness to the world. May she be healthy and bring you many years of companionship.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful to hear a friend's surgery went well yesterday


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Happy today saw 3 lovey dovies out back, wouldn't let me take their picture though.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lulubelle said:


> Happy thought for today- I received a beautiful card from a good friend, and it lifted my spirits and made me smile so wide! Been a LONG, boring winter for me. Can't wait for spring. Here is my Ryleigh after her first professional grooming. Thought they gave me the wrong puppy until I got bombed with wet kisses from her! She looks pretty, but is growing up too quickly...like my human babies did!


Ryleigh looks so pretty, she is gorgeous, bet you get lots of kisses from her.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Happy thought - I'm getting a new kitty cat. Daughter just called to say my son-in-law's brother can't keep her. Can't wait!
> 
> Another happy thought - It's raining. Don't have to shovel it!


Am so happy for you, we want to see lots pf photo's. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My Happy thought today is I found lots of goodies in my local charity shop, have posted pics on the Picture page, love to get these bargains. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Lovie Dovies were here this morning looking for food in the 2" of snow we got. Soooooo out I went. LOL My happy thought is the ONE single wren that comes and goes like crazy. She is having so much fun and we love watching her.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy thought for today- I woke up on this side of the grass! A beautiful day here in NYC, cold, brisk, but sunny and bright. Stores are so crowded, everyone getting ready for super SUNDAY. Me, I will shop while my DH sits in front of the TV all day to watch a bunch of grown men kick some pigskin around a field.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy thought for the day...... my 2 children (grown- one thing to be happy about & second thing to be happy about -employed & in love...)
Duck hunting season is over and husband and dog are back.... I missed them


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

tomorrows happy thoughts will be from my heart. the treatment they give me makes me loopy loopy and we all end up feeling very happy. then tuesday is the big come down day.

happy thoughts today lovie dovies sitting in the tree waiting for food. I took picture of one yester day sitting in the snow while it was snowing lol will send it later this evening.

love and hugs to all of you and stay well tomorrow. don't want to come back to all the surprises like last week. lol

hugs and of course puppy kisses


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> tomorrows happy thoughts will be from my heart. the treatment they give me makes me loopy loopy and we all end up feeling very happy. then tuesday is the big come down day.
> 
> happy thoughts today lovie dovies sitting in the tree waiting for food. I took picture of one yester day sitting in the snow while it was snowing lol will send it later this evening.
> 
> ...


Mz Molly: Will keep you 'special' in my thoughts & prayers tomorrow & Tuesday.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Mz Molly said:
> 
> 
> > tomorrows happy thoughts will be from my heart. the treatment they give me makes me loopy loopy and we all end up feeling very happy. then tuesday is the big come down day.
> ...


What I like best about Happy Thoughts is ... it is always here I can re-read all the good stuff. Thank you Moosie.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Thought.... I's just sighing with happiness after reading Happy Thought emails today... sigh.... so contented.. sigh...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for a nice night with a new group of kntters


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy my hubby liked the new cabbage, potatoe & tomato soup I made to-day. Can add to my recipe box.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I am happy to-day because it is my great-grandson's first birthday. Sad that I'm not there to celebrate with him.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> tomorrows happy thoughts will be from my heart. the treatment they give me makes me loopy loopy and we all end up feeling very happy. then tuesday is the big come down day.
> 
> hugs and of course puppy kisses


Hope all went well and you were not too loopy, you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Thought:
Ian had peanut butter toast for his first birthday and of course it ended up in his hair.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so happy our KP friend Martha French is NOT in the way of the tsunami from the Solomon Islands just off Australia.
Amen.

I am so happy I am happy today. It has been a rough month. 

I am so happy I was able to help my friend get her "monthly" groceries and I have no bad side affects from the lifting and turning.

I am so happy I am getting my nails done for valentines day today.

I am so happy I got my book on Fibromyalgia from my doctor who also happens to be the writer. Look from samples of his humor in Jokes / and poems/ and stuff soon.

Did I forget to tell you I am happy?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so happy that I am over the fu. First day I have felt 100% in over three weeks.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am so happy that I am over the fu. First day I have felt 100% in over three weeks.


Me happy for you too.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I am so happy that I am over the fu. First day I have felt 100% in over three weeks.


I am happy that you are now feeling 100%. Three weeks is a long time to not feel well and you sure deserve how you are feeling now. Big Hugs coming your way!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz. Molly I like your new avatar but isn't Dolly going to wear out her tongue? Is your screen really that dirty? Ha!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am happy that I got to go spend the weekend with my grandkidlets. Kennedy is now 2! I am glad to be with Connor and Kyla also as they make me feel good. I really like being around family although I wanted to go to the ocean. I will save that for another trip.
I do hope it rains...that would make me REALLY happy as we need it and have not had any for a while.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful that I had two days of knitting classes, learned a lot.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought.. remembering to keep my book up to date. I am amazed at what I actually do achieve in one day!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

People are like a box of chocolates


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

This is just a quick hello. And to bring you up to date. Computer hard drive is in the process of crashing so we are in the process of replacing it. Part on order. A week to 10 days. So when I get to my friends house or library I can check in. Know that Dolly and I are well and doing fine. In fact I started a new exercise on my knees and I have cut my pain meds down to about 1 a day instead of 1 three times a day.

My love and hugs to all of you. Judi


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My happy thought is Hooray we have heard from Mz Molly, hurry back to us won't you, we miss you. xxx

We are so lost without our pc's, whatever did we do before. :shock:


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I am sharing Vershi's happy thought too.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> I am sharing Vershi's happy thought too.


Me too!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful that I am with my parents and can be of help (they live 500 miles away)


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TOMORROW

I probably won'T be near a computer on Thursday so I am offering it early.

Dolly is getting a bath for her daddy and the lady is making her a red bow necklace and Yes I will send picture.

She even got him a present. Sticky notes in the shape of stars, with a note, you may not be an Oscar winning star, but you are a star in my eyes. 

I miss our time together but know you are alllll in my heart and I think about you every day.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses until I chat with you again.
Judi


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TOMORROW
> 
> I probably won'T be near a computer on Thursday so I am offering it early.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a happy valentines day too Ms Molly. Will look forward to seeing Dolly with her red bow.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for the gift of being able to help my parents


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so very happy to be back.

Computer back and working better than ever. Amen.

I am happy that all went well for Valentine's Day.

I am happy that I have you all as my friends.

I am happy I am feeling sooooo much better. There was just so much sadness all at one time, and one person getting so mean on KP that I just over loaded on sadness. Doing much better because of cards, emails, and phone calls.

Please keep peanutpatty in your heart and prayers for safe return from home and peace.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so happy that Mz Molly's computer is working again. I think we all missed her and are happy to have her back with us.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so happy to hear from everyone. Happy thoughts, my lifeline.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so happy to have Mz Molly back with us again, we certainly did miss you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful that I made it home safely


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

off2knit welcome back .... where were you and did you have fun. And of course pictures.

I am happy today because it is a new day to start over. I am going to make some cinimonononon toast for breakfast.
Going to take Ann to see Bill this afternoon and get my roots covered up. lol. Happy I was able to sleep last night and so was Ann. Check out Items that need prayer to find out why.

LOL Glad peanutpatty is back and safe. I love all my little kpers friends. Ooohhhh just makes we all warm inside.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am soooo happy. We finally filed our taxes tonight. Yeah . With all that has been going on. AND the best part,

I went to let Dolly out and the doves WERE ON THE SIDEWALK by the back door. I knew they would come knocking. LOL

He sent His love on the wings of a Dove or 12 lol.. Amen.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My happy thoughts for today - I have been overwhelmed with the kindness of friends concerned with my family's well-being over the past weeks, hugs from almost strangers, so many cards and phone calls. It is comforting to have so many caring people in our lives.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for no ice. Out here in the country, the roads would have been skating rinks


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy thought, I have finished knitting DD 1 her long long long.. flip top mittens. They just about go all the way to her elbow! lol


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Another happy thought... I got a lovely email from Mz Molly  Thanks Mz Molly for caring sigh... all warm and fuzzy now.. he he


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I had all 12 lovie dovies out eating at one time yesterday and when I post the picture later today you will see one teeny tiny wren (miss sweetie pie) right in the middle.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for friends, laughs and great Mexican food for lunch


----------



## lindaag (Sep 3, 2012)

grateful for sun in cleveland today and a relaxing day


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Happy it is warm today. Happy for my KP friends.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy that God put so many beautiful colors in Mother Nature's paintbox.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

haven't been on computer in so long, too long. Happy to see my friends are well and happy. I am happy today that feb. is just about over and spring is only a few weeks away! Yippee! My fur baby girl is going in to be spayed in two weeks, a little nervous about that. but I know it must be done, it's the best thing for her, still, hate to see the poor little thing go through that. Wish it was all over already, b/c now I have two weeks to think and fret about it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy we didn't get the bad weather they did down south. Just a few light snow flurries. Also very happy with my first knitted dish cloth. I WILL be making more of these. A bit sad that I had about 5 inches of a baby sweater done and then realized missed 2 rows near beginning of second pattern. Tried to take it out back to problem but couldn't pick up stitches so ripped back the whole thing and started over. Back into second pattern and all looks well, must, must remember to mark where I left off in the evening.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My daffodils are poking through. Happy, Happy, Happy!!!
And there is more green grass than snow in the backyard.
YAAAY SPRING!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> My daffodils are poking through. Happy, Happy, Happy!!!
> And there is more green grass than snow in the backyard.
> YAAAY SPRING!


Sounds wonderful!! We had a dump of about 3-4 inches of wet snow last night and all of the trees are covered. Have to admit it does looks quite pretty but the snow is heavy to shovel.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am going with Aunt Bonnie to buy a party poodle (black and white).

I am taking camera and documenting the whole ordeal. lol

Yes, lots of pictures tomorrow. lol

She never got over losing her other poodle and loves her mini-pin but needs a poodle. Her hubby thinks getting a poodle will get her out of her dumps. 

Love and hugs.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Greetings

Grateful for the warm heat in my home today

Grateful for a quiet day at home today


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Well March came in like a lamb. Yup, just little flurries now and then. Great as I am getting a little weary of shoveling and now that small snow blower is 'kaput' hubby will have to do it all as I can't handle the big one. Hopefully we won't get anymore large dumps. Saw a couple of little birdies (chickadees) yesterday - hadn't seen any for a couple of weeks - think they were hiding out in the cedars where it would be warmer.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I am happy to-day because the sun is shining and although it is snowing, it is such a light fluffy snow you can just blow it off you. Think instead of snow blower, leaf blower would work.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for a wondrous day with my spinning friends and wheel


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Had a great IV at the doctor's today. No pain level.

Getting ready for a 6-9 inch dump of snow tomorrow and Wednesday. Happy I got to see Mr and Mrs Lovey Dovey today.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

power again, yippie


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy, Happy Day! Makes me think Spring in on the way. Sun is shining and it is almost +8' outside and the last of the snow on the roof came off this morning -missed me by about a foot. Only bad thing is road will be muddy and I will have to rinse the dogs snowsuits and boots and toss into the dryer but that is better than trying to rinse off 8 legs and the underbellies!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My niece called me today after a two year quiet spell and wants the blanket I made for her family! God does answer prayer I don't care what anyone says. Also, I sold 15 sets of Michael's Roses cards today. I'm not happy, I'm BLESSED BIG TIME.

My love and hugs and prayers to all of you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Grateful for all the electric power being on for my friends and myself.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Grateful for all the electric power being on for my friends and myself.


Happy for you. How long were you without? It's really sad how dependant we are on hydro. Ours went out last evening and we decided to go to bed early rather than go thru all the trouble of pulling out batteries, etc. Had just drifted off when it came back on and of course, had to get up to turn off things that were on - even forgot about the TV. Instant panic this morning when computer would not connect - was just a re-routing thing that had to happen because of outage thank goodness. I always worry when this happens that my computer has been damaged.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy that last night's 3 inches of snow was light and it
is all shovelled. Only problem is the piles at the sides of the driveway are getting almost too high for me to get snow onto.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am happy I can get back on line and back on track with everyone.

I am also very happy I got to see the new Pope Francis elected. I was born and raised a catholic and have had thoughts of going back. Hubby said tonight he was wondering when I would go back. I never gave any indication I would but recently I have been missing something I felt there. Anyway .... Yeah Pope Francis. My aunt is a Franciscan nun and my favorite saint is of course St Francis.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My Happy thought for the day is that my son is out of hospital and life is getting back to normal again.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> My Happy thought for the day is that my son is out of hospital and life is getting back to normal again.


Happy to hear your son is home. Were they able to determine anything?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > My Happy thought for the day is that my son is out of hospital and life is getting back to normal again.
> ...


Thank you, and no all tests were clear, its most likely due to the Meningitis he had in 2010, it was serious and did not respond to treatment, then a fluke failed LP started the healing process, tho he had to go back again for more treatment later. So its left him with this permenent problem now. But thankfully he is home and we just have to watch him now.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Moosie said:
> 
> 
> > vershi said:
> ...


Sorry, but what is a 'LP'?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh sorry, its a Lumbar Puncture.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

vershi said:


> Oh sorry, its a Lumbar Puncture.


Oh, I understand now. I guess it's like a lot of things, even tho they say you are OK there are residual side effects and problems that can happen down the road. I had a very serious liver infection 2 1/2 years ago and I still get a searing pain in my side now and then (almost feels like someone is sticking a knife into me), especially after I vacuum or rake leaves. Coughing or sneezing really affects it. Ultra sound doesn't show anything but Dr. thinks because I was sooo swollen up, the liver may have stuck to something else and when I do certain movements, I am pulling on it. I guess I will have to live with it because I have no intentions on going under a knife.
I do hope your son recovers from this latest attack and that he is soon back to his normal self. It's great that you are able to be of assistance, but I know how wearing it can be.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes he is getting on with life again, just so anoying that all this started because a dentist did not treat an abcess and following long extraction of the tooth, which she could not remove and had to phone her husband to do it, by then the anaesthetic had worn off, anyway she did not give him enough anti-biotics or refer him to hospital. So he has suffered from it ever since. Like you one thing led to another.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

My happy thought today is.....Hubby is at work and house is clean so I'm gonna knit all day!!!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My happy thought to-day is that I am going to lunch and knit with my friend Joan. I also get to see the new puppy, named Tiffany=Joy (TJ for short)that her wonderful friends brought her to replace the one that was hit by a car just before Christmas.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy indecision: What to do first? Eat, crossword puzzle, work on stitchery, play with Kindle (new and just learning)or play Canasta on Pogo....it is obvious what things don't enter my arena like dust bunnies....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm Happy because I found "Happy Thoughts" today!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny - cat footprints in the snow today! Jumping, pouncing, running, scratching - Pippin just loves the snow!

Clover hugs the radiator in her hammock....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Senior Citizen Day

We are having lunch at Aurora Hospital then on to senior day movie price of $4.50 at the Marcus. We are planning on watching "Identify Thief"


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Glorious sunshine to-day although it is still -3C but no wind right now. Something is afoot tho because I have a migraine headache and usually only get those now if very overtired or a drastic change is coming in the weather. I wonder? - Spring overnight? Yeah! Ha,Ha, but I feel it is on the way. Don't think the snowmobilers will be happy tho.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so happy I am feeling good today. Dolly got scared out in the snow from last night so I will be playing "lap" today. I just posted some fun pictures uner SPRING??? In Ohio (Winter Storm) under general chit chat I hope you will all go take a look. LOve and hugs to all of you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone is out and I have peace to sit and knit - dusky pink lacy cotton facecloths....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Everyone is out and I have peace to sit and knit - dusky pink lacy cotton facecloths....


Your facecloths sound so pretty do you have a pattern to share with us. How is the weather in Ireland? WI still has snow on the ground come Fri and Sat. predicting rain and temps in the 40's.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Your facecloths sound so pretty do you have a pattern to share with us. How is the weather in Ireland? WI still has snow on the ground come Fri and Sat. predicting rain and temps in the 40's.


The pattern is from the book '101 Yarn Stash Wonders' by Judith Durant - this is a great little book full of patterns that don't use much yarn.

Weather here? 12" of snow still lying, hilly roads closed, ploughed snow at roadsides. We don't often get as much as this. It is cold and windy - the windchill brings the temperature way down.

Anyone seen any sign of the sun????


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so happy today we have spring in OHIO. My friend came through her major surgury just fine and I am back on track with my doctor. Easter is the time for miracles.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone showed up for water exercises this morning I guess we all needed it after Easter Sunday. I was stiff from playing with the grands ages 5-3-2 another one is coming in July.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> I am so happy today we have spring in OHIO. My friend came through her major surgury just fine and I am back on track with my doctor. Easter is the time for miracles.


That is good news I always think when Spring is with us we all get a breath of sunshine. My blessing goes with both of you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

This is Mz Molly the moderator of the Happy Thoughts R Us "thread."

I am checking in to see how you are all doing with your "Happy Thoughts 2013 Daily Journals." I am starting again. LOL. Rember, jot down one happy thought every day for the year and what a journal you will have by December 31th.

Don't forget too, this "thread" is for posting "Happy Thoughts." Here are some suggestions:

1. Why are you happy today
2. What have you seen/read that made you feel happy
3. Anything in your life with your family that makes you feel happy
4. Answers to prayers

In other words, happy thoughts and pictures to share with us to make us happy too.

Please be careful not to start general chit chat information here. If there is something in the general chit chat topic you can direct us there with something like .....

I am so happy to learn how to finally make crocheted doilies. You might want to check out my information under .....
(Does that make sense?)

Another example is (I just did this the end of March.) I am so happy I can write again and got my newspaper article done and in on time. Go check out "Wags and Whiskers for April".

If you are stuck with getting your happy thoughts journal going again please PM me. I am here for you. We are 1/3 of the way through 2013 WOW.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses. Judi and Dolly


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm happy to have friends on KP to talk to and to learn from. Right now it's time for me to retire for the day, God Bless. See you guys tomorrow with Happy Thoughts.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Thought to-day is that I came back to my hometown to help with the Maple Syrup Day at the church. It was a good day for it with the sun shining although the wind was a bit cool. The town was wall-to-wall people. We are a few miles from town but have our regular people that come for lunch and baking goods and a quiet, warm place to have a bite. It looks like we made over $1,000. which we think is great for a church with only about 30 active members. I was happy to see old friends and assist in the endeavour.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I had the most glorious opportunity today. I was given a wheelchair to sell and/or use from a friend. Wendell said it must be sold because he does not want me giving up on walking toooooo sooon. We have had the wc for over a year. A man saw it in the yard yesterday when I put it out for only 1 hour.

He came by today to buy it. We wanted $50 but Wendell said ask what we felt would be a good price.

Here is the man's story. His wife has had cancer for over a year, and not just one time; breast, lung and now a tumor in her brain. She has a "ministry" in nursing homes and with abused children. Last year an entire family came to know the Lord because of her ministry. The wc is for her.

I told him take the chair I cannot take your money. He said he could afford it and I said that is not the issue. So he said what about $30 and my hubby had said what ever he offered take $25. He said he did not have change that I could give the rest to chairity, so I told him let's just make it $20 and could we pray together and bless the chair.

Amen! Hugs were had by all. He likes to detail cars and said he was going to have fun with the wc; I helped with ideas like white wall the wheels, racing stripes, etc.

WHAT A HAPPY MOMENT!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Hugs were had by all. He likes to detail cars and said he was going to have fun with the wc; I helped with ideas like white wall the wheels, racing stripes, etc. WHAT A HAPPY MOMENT!


I would love to see this chair after the detailing! When my Mom needed to have a wider wheel chair, we donated it to the Canadian Legion and after she passed, we gave them the second one. I'm happy to know that someone needful is making use of both of them. It's a Wonderful Feeling.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Today we were on the rode at 7am headed for the VA Hospital which is a 2 hour drive. One of my hubby's buddy needed some testing done. We got home at 2:30 this afternoon. it was a long day. I did bring my knitting and finished a front panel for a baby coat. Giving of ourselves is a good feeling the time was wasted.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Friday April 12

My hubby wants to take me out tonight for Fish. We both like eating Fish on Friday I think that is a common thing in our area Friday Fish Fries. Besides wanting to take me out I need a color job done on my hair. I'm postponing it until next week Sat. because we have a charity benefit to go to. He wants me to look special even though he said I will always look beautiful in his eyes. he wants everyone else to think the same. At 11:30 this morning I'm going in for a wash and style. If that's all he wants from me is to look attractive I can do this for him. I have been Blessed with a Loving Husband.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Last night we were getting some freezing rain - woke up this morning to white on the ground - mostly snow pellets - that's good because it makes walking easier. It was very windy last night and we could hear branches hitting the roof. Mother nature doing housecleaning again - a whole new crop of little branches to clean off the lawn and driveway. Just finished picking the last of the winter crop earlier this week. Oh well, I need the exercise I guess. Ha! Oh, and when I looked out the front window I could see waves on the water-the ice sank during the night! Had an e-mail from my son saying '2 sump pumps, no hydro. Think I'm in trouble. Had an e-mail later this morning from son saying hydro was back on, but then later another one saying he is home and hydro out again. Fire trucks out clearing up the downed trees and branches off the roads and watching for flooding. About 1:15 son says they are saying at least 17 hours without hydro. He went and got a generator and is keeping up with the pumping but I don't know how he will keep warm or eat unless he can borrow some wood and use the fireplace in the rec room. He says they are saying some areas will be without hydro until Sunday maybe. Happy we aren't living down there anymore.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am so happy today ... my long lost friend called to take me to church on Sunday. Unless I have a helping hand, I cannot attend any more by myself because of my knee acting up. Amen. So here is to all of you have a GLORIUS weekend.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Go to General Chit Chat and look at the topic God Has the Midas Touch. When I have large things to post I do it there so we don't take up too much room here.

I am so happy, Dolly has been approved to attend My church and My Husband's church. I have a driver for my church and when I cannot go with her, hubby takes me to his.

I am using my happy thoughts r us journal for my sermon note book too. That way I keep the book with me at all times and I am doing better at keeping it up daily.

Love and hugs from Judi and Dolly


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Happy Thought for To-day is that my daughter was not injured to-day when she drove into the back of a pickup truck. He was in front of her and they were merging into traffic, she glanced over her left shoulder to see if the lane was clear and when she turned her head back all she could see was his brake lights. She stood on her brakes but couldn't stop - the people in the truck said they could hear her skidding. Her car might be a write-off but at least she has a rental car included in her insurance. She will probably be stiff to-morrow but thank goodness nothing worse. She said she had been thinking that it was a year ago to-day that her Dad was in the hospital and had his stroke/brain bleed and then brain operation and she maybe wasn't watching traffic as close as she should have been.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN


God had his angels on her car, and he ain't done with her yet. Amen. 


I am happy because I got to go to church for the first time in several months. It was amazing. Sooo many things had changed.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Moosie AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN
> God had his angels on her car, and he ain't done with her yet. Amen.
> I am happy because I got to go to church for the first time in several months. It was amazing. Sooo many things had changed.


Yes, Mz Molly, she truly believes that her paternal grandmother is one of her guardian angels. (Believes it was her that saved her Dad's life when he had the brain bleed a year ago). Glad you were able to get to church again - it is such a good feeling isn't it. We have not decided on a church here yet but do attend our old one when we are south. Hope to visit different churches here during the good weather and decide on one to attend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We went to a lovely concert last night 82 piece band with all professional players (teachers-band leaders). They had two guests one who sang and the other who played the piano. The piano solo did Rhapsody In Blue. The concert was free and I think everyone who was there enjoyed it completely.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

It has been such a beautiful three days here in Wooster Ohio and I am so happy I was able to go shopping with hubby dear last night! Dolly ate in her first resteraunt, Golden Coral and did absolutely perfect. Gets her summer hair do Thursday and hope to have her new avatar posted over the weekend. Love and Hugs...... Judi


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Moosie said:


> My Happy Thought for To-day is that my daughter was not injured to-day when she drove into the back of a pickup truck. He was in front of her and they were merging into traffic, she glanced over her left shoulder to see if the lane was clear and when she turned her head back all she could see was his brake lights. She stood on her brakes but couldn't stop - the people in the truck said they could hear her skidding. Her car might be a write-off but at least she has a rental car included in her insurance.
> Up-date: Cost to repair car $12,000. but I would like to know why air bags didn't deploy. She ran into the back of a pick-up truck and the hood of the car peeled back to the windshield?


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Sometimes it seems that Winter will never end. Some weeks it can be cold, damp and dreary for days. Take heart ---for Spring will come. 
Be ready to spot the promising signs: watch for the first new growth pushing up through the grass, through the bare earth in garden borders, along roadside banks and hedges. Each day stems grow higher, and soon you'll spot the determined buds pushing upwards.
Perhaps the greatest miracle of all is the fact that from a small and delicate wild flower we have developed the magnificent blooms we can now enjoy in our parks, gardens and in bowls on the window-sills.
Yes, the spectacle of renewal can be witnessed every year, giving us hope and reminding us what we can achieve if we accept the miracle and develop it further to a greater glory.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It seems like when the sun is shining everything inside of us feels so much better. My hubby was surprise at how much energy I had this morning. By the weekend we should hit 70. Watch everyone start coming outdoors then.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL day it is turning out to be. Amen. We had a HUGE papa Hawk and medium Mama Hawk in the backyard trees this morning. 

It sure looked like the mama was flying around telling papa to get he eyes off that cute white malti-poo (dolly) and get food back to the nest. LOL

Do have to watch them they could hurt dolly but are only seen in the morning and late afternoon. They are nesting somewhere here in the neighborhood.

Happy sunny skies to all of you today and always.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice sunny day here at last!

Planted summer bulbs all afternoon with DH.

Look forward to a nice display soon..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The sun is shining by me, also. It gives a person such a good perky feeling. I have been doing some Spring cleaning today. I cleaned out the cleaning supply cabinet and going through some old cookbooks.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The squirrels do not seem to mind the rain they look like wet strings of fur all four of them. We only see the original mama papa doves since this is nesting time. I love them all but I sure hope they all don't bring their babies this summer that would be 24 more sets of doves. Hello! I love them all but will end up in the poor house with bird feed buying. 

We have one young one from last year that starts at 5:30 AM and hoots until 6:00 am which is normal baby feeding time. So I have to feed them at 2:00 am when Dolly goes out. LOL Yes of course she sits on the wire next to our bedroom window. Where else??? LOL


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We have squirrels in out big maple tree that is next to our bedroom. But I never hear them hoot. We have grey squirrels. 
I found a hornet nest in our shutters today, that is going to have to go. My hubby said he will spray in the morning when there isn't much movement happening. 

Happy thoughts we had a lovely day today full of sun!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My happy thought for to-day. We went from winter to summer in a week. Last Monday we sat and watched big fluffy snowflakes coming down and to-day we reached 24 1/2 degrees. Working outside in my t-shirt most of the day. Making good use of the weather to get the gardens and lawns raked of the leaves we couldn't do last fall because of all the rainy days.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know about you, I'm sore after all that yard work. The winter was too long sitting and not much movement. It sure feels good to be outdoors!


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Hallo everyone,just found this happ site.wondering if it is o.k. To give my 
"2 bobs worth"?-usually i am full of haappy thoughts ,have loved reading all yours.i did not realise that there are so many pages of comments,then i woke up to the fact to click on page 23 ,very happy.,now i am in " 2 day" my name is Ose ,grew up in Germany,lived in England for a few years,now. In Adelaide S.A.. Married,7 children+ son - in laws + daughter- in laws+14 grandchildren. that keeps me ( us,husband as well) HAPPY
GReetings,ose


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy to meet you, ose

You have been around. Of all the places you lived which place to you love the most? I now when we get older their is no place like home. I was born in Green Bay, WI home of the Green Bay Packer football team. Been married for the past 36 years and settle roots in my hubby's small city.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I see we have some new folks on board in our Happy Thoughts R Us. Just to let you know how this thread was started.

Several of us agreed to keep Happy Journals for the year 2013. Each day we write down one happy thought, event, or anything, including a smiley face if the day was not all that good, to try and change our thoughts one happy thought at a time.

With prmission from AMIN I became the moderator for this group and we started several threads under the main topic Happy Thoughts R Us.

This is not a "general chit chat" area, instead it is a place to post a "happy thought". I like the way grandmann greeted Omaose, and I too want to welcome both of you to this thread. 

When you read through the thread you will see various types of "happy thoughts" and I hope in the future you too will share your happy happenings.

Sometimes it is hard to share great happy thoughts and we might see someone post, "I am happy to be able to get out of bed today." The idea is to take a negative things and turn it into a happy thing.

And of course with spring coming now we are getting lots of happiness for flowers, working in the garden, I talk about my lovey doveys (pictures are some where back in the middle of the pages) and of course my fur-baby Dolly.

I hope you will continue to visit us and share your happy experiences each day or if you feel blue or loney, this is the bestest place to come for a pick-me-up. Start at page 1 and read all they way to the end. You cannot help but feel lifted up.

We have many sub-headings under Happy Thoughts R Us like:
It's Spring
Inspirational Thoughts
Dealing with Stress
Jokes/Poems/Fun Stuff
and many others that are of different natures but all have one key element ... they are happy in nature.

To the newbies and the regulars, this section would not be the success it is WITHOUT YOU. I don't often get the opportunity to check in everyday Like I would like to however, when I do I leave feeling sooooooo much better. 

I cannot tell you all how much you mean to me and to each other with this amazing support. We are four months into our 2013 Happy Year and growing by leaps and bounds, I don't know whose idea this was I am just a lowley moderator.

From Mz Molly and Dolly happiness to you all.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Since Dolly has earned her Service Dog vest she has eaten out with Wendell and I three times and been soooooooo good she surprised Wendell.

She acts totally different in her red and black vest (pictures to follow later in the week.)

I either order chicken off the menu or bring some from home, she eats in her stroller (my walker) get a drink of water then settles down to sleep while hubby and I finish our meals. She never fusses or musses when the waitress comes by. 

I am so happy we got her from heaven. She just figured out she can get under the sofa and buffet ... what a hoot.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Omaose said:


> Hallo everyone,just found this happ site.wondering if it is o.k. To give my
> "2 bobs worth"?-usually i am full of haappy thoughts ,have loved reading all yours.i did not realise that there are so many pages of comments,then i woke up to the fact to click on page 23 ,very happy.,now i am in " 2 day" my name is Ose ,grew up in Germany,lived in England for a few years,now. In Adelaide S.A.. Married,7 children+ son - in laws + daughter- in laws+14 grandchildren. that keeps me ( us,husband as well) HAPPY
> GReetings,ose


You are most definately welcome to be here and though there are 23 pages you might want to go through them. I am happy you stopped by.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

grandmann said:



> We have squirrels in out big maple tree that is next to our bedroom. But I never hear them hoot. We have grey squirrels.
> I found a hornet nest in our shutters today, that is going to have to go. My hubby said he will spray in the morning when there isn't much movement happening.
> 
> Happy thoughts we had a lovely day today full of sun!!!


Ooops my mistake the squirrels don't hoot the dove does. LOL
I tried to shoo the squirrel out of the bird feeder after 20 min. today and it went half way up the telephone pole and turned around and barked at me, then it went up to the top of the pole, flattened itself out draped over the top like a rag doll waiting for me to go back in and ....ziiiiiip down it came. We have two grey (Charlie and Mr Grey), one black (Chubby Butt for a good reason) and one black with brown tail, no name yet.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy to have you with us too Ose and hope you will read over the posts when you have time as there are many uplifting ones. Mz Molly I am so happy that your Dolly has turned out to be a wonderful fit for you.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly; Dolly looks very businesslike in her service dog vest. She seems to be saying "I'm special!"


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moosie 

Thanks for pointing out Mz Molly, Dolly must have just changed her avatar. I have to agree she does look very professional.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166555-1.html#3216846

I found this very interesting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a good day today I got to see my little GD who will be three tomorrow. My hubby and I got to pick her up and we went to the Wild Life Santuary. The weatherman predicted weather in the low 60 and raining. It turned out to be the opposite with sun all day with the temps being 70. Little Gracie is so special to us we used to babysit her until I had my knee replacement last Oct. After that our son-n-law won't let us babysit her. she is a very caring little girl. It broke our hearts when we can only see her maybe once a month.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am happy because they have a radiator for my car. With a craft show Saturday it would be difficult to stick all my stuff in a backpack. LOL. It is sooooo beautiful out today. Enjoy where you are.


----------



## Jack1086 (Apr 16, 2013)

Today i may get lucky and see my baby nephew before he goes off on his hols next week with his mum, dad and 2 dogs (one black lab and one golden lab). He changes so quickly i love seeing him and his gorgeous smile always cheers me up


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> It broke our hearts when we can only see her maybe once a month.





Mz Molly said:


> I am happy because they have a radiator for my car. With a craft show Saturday it would be difficult to stick all my stuff in a backpack. LOL. It is sooooo beautiful out today. Enjoy where you are.]
> Wow Mz Molly you maybe would have had to get a backpack for Dolly too. Glad your car is fixed.
> grandmann; I know how you must feel. We only get to see out great-grandson about once every 3 months when we travel the 3 hours. At least I do get a few picture thru facebook so can somewhat keep up with his growing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a little mess up here which one is Mz Molly and who is Dolly? Every time I look at the service dog I think she is Mz molly I think I'm wrong with this. She sure looks like a Mz molly to me. On the other hand I never saw the master's picture. All I know the two go hand and hand. ;-)


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm a little mess up here which one is Mz Molly and who is Dolly? Every time I look at the service dog I think she is Mz molly I think I'm wrong with this. She sure looks like a Mz molly to me. On the other hand I never saw the master's picture. All I know the two go hand and hand. ;-)


grandmann, Dolly is Mz Molly's service dog. Mz Molly is the moderator of the Thoughts Are Us postings.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Moosie Thank You for setting me straight. 

Dolly is the service dog

Mz Molly keeps us with Happy thoughts

Actually between Mz Molly and Dolly they both bring on a smile. Every time I see Dolly she reminds me of a dog that my friend has Kramer. Kramer is the most lovable dog but his fur is sandy color. At one time his job was to go to work with his master. She is a beautician at the nursing homes. One day he decided it was time to retired. When it was time to go to work he went and hid. But if you go and visit he still welcomes you with his wagging tail.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Moosie Thank You for setting me straight.
> 
> Dolly is the service dog
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Sometimes it is confusing if you aren't there at the beginning of something. Regarding Kramer, I guess we all have to retire sometime and it was nice he was able to pick his time.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind and happy thoughts for Dolly and myself. We have really been through it this year as you each have as well. So while we can we are ..... doing what we can while we can. Got that? LOL

Dolly had a special picture taken today for Daddy's father's day/birthday gift. I can hardly wait to see it. It was taken at the grommer's while she was there today with her vest. Yes, of course it will be posted.

I am happy my friend is well enough we can go to a Relay for Life craft show tomorrow. I just learned how to make the traditional "survivor" bracelets for people preparing for Doomsday .... LOL and in purple and white they become "survivor" bracelets for cancer survivors. I will take a picture of them tomorrow when we set up the table and let you see what they look like.

I made a special set for the donation "give a ways" in purple and white key chains.

Love and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought for today is very unusual. I PLANTED A GARDEN. I have never done this before. We have corn, lettuce, big tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, beens, carrots, strawberries in my hanging baskets, and halipino peppers for hubby. Wheeeee. When they get big enough I will post pictures here. I also finally recovered from a two week touch of sore throat .... again .... lol. May all your fruits and vegetables grow and let us see some pictures.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't checked in here for a while, sorry. I usually start in every morning on "Newest topics" and after about 3 hours I have to shut KP down and get on with my day without going any farther.

My happy thought for today is that I've seen Mz Molly's posts. I haven't seen any lately and have missed you! I love to see how Dolly is doing. Post the picture of her taken at the groomers, if you can. Lovely little doggie.

Another happy thought: Wonderful day today - warm and sunshine with a chance of showers, which we need. off to my turn volunteering at the thrift shop today. I love laughing with the "Friday Ladies" as we are called. They have all become good friends, and are such a hoot.  :thumbup:


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My thought for the day: Do not go where the path may lead; go instead where there is no path and leave a trail. I too have been busy and not checked in. Getting rental cottage ready for first visitors takes a full week plus. Thank goodness my dear daughter came and did all the windows for me as in the living room area alone there are 28 large(3'x7') windows. The visitors left us a lovely wire and bead dragonfly 'thingie' to hang in the window even tho it rained (including hail once) 3 days of their 5 day stay. They did thank us for 'an amazing, relaxing vacation'. The sun is trying to come out right now but it is only 3' (about 36')but they tell us it will get warmer over the next couple of days. I am really really ready for some nice warm weather but am afraid we are going to go to hot, hot, hot so soon that we won`t be able to adjust to the change.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Great to see you here again. Moosie.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly, I wish you well and hope you reap lots of good veggies from your garden. We tried a garden here but with the rocky ground, a lot of trees and 'bunnies', it didn't work. I do have about 100 feet of flower gardens and keeping up with them is a full time job. We had a beautiful showing of daffodils this year - it is the first time I can remember seeing daffodil and trillium flowers at the same time. I did put some annuals in the gardens at the rental cottage but the rain (& hail) took a toll on them - hopefully they will recover. Still have 5 flats to plant (had to rescue them from the hail on Tuesday) but think I will wait until next weekend to plant them and hope the weather stays warm.
Peanutpatty, glad to see you are well and enjoying your volunteer group. I just joined the Grandmother Connection which is a group of grandmothers (and grandothers) helping the grandmothers in Africa who are having to raise their grandchildren because the parents have died of aids. A few ladies from our group are going to walk 50 km from the health clinic in Tobermory to the health clinic in Lion's Head on Jun 5,6,7 to raise money for them and to make people aware that these grandmothers sometimes have to walk this distance and further, to get health care for their grandchildren. So far, I believe the ladies have about $5,000. of their $6,750. goal pledged, which is great for this small rural community. I am not walking the whole route but will join them along the way for part of it. I am also on stand-by in case they need anything - they will be carrying a cell phone and will call if they have any problems. I am just hoping they have non-rainy days with a bit of cloud cover as they will be walking along the bike path on the main highway here.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am happy because Dolly and I took a walk today! That may sound strange but lately I have had trouble walking and Dolly has very tender feet and does not really know how to walk on leash.

The best part was, one of our Doves sat on the telephone wire and watched us. The wire is in front of the house and she was facing our direction. We only went half a block and turned to come back. The dove flew down to another part of the wire so she could see us AND she sang to us the entire time. Almost as if to say, "You go girls."

Dolly did amazing. She actually pottied for the first time on a leash! In other words she has been trained that I take her out in my walker, put her on the ground and she does her thing. Then she comes back to me and I put her back in the stroller.

We have tried a couple of times to walk with Annie and her puppy when she goes outside so Dolly can watch little Star and see how it is done. And it worked.

I had a terrible muscle spasim today and ended up taking 3 pain pills (not all at one time) and did not know if Dolly and I could walk but we did.

Also, I finally found out why I am soooooooooo tired all the time. I have mono. My Aunt said I should tell my teenage brain to catch up with my retired body. LOL

I am over the worst part of it,amen, so now we just play the waiting game for my energy to come back. I am supposed to watch contact things with my abdomin like football. I said , darn. No football. LOL I am not contagious anymore Wendell is happy about that. I said we already kissed through the contagious part. LOL

AND the very best part is my potasium is not "dumping" which means I don't have to take blood pressure meds! Yahoo.

AND THE VERY VERY VERY BEST PART IS I have lost another 5 pounds by choice watching what I eat. 

So folks I hope to become a regular here again real soon.

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. Keep Michael and Marc in your prayers today through Wednesday. This is the final court hearing where the judge will hand down a final and permanent decision where Michael will live. We want his with his dad and we want limited visitations with Mom because of what she did on his last visit to her.

I am doing fine now that I know I really have been sick and not depressed. Yahoo.

I have soooooo much more to share with everyone but will save it for another day, pictures coming too.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses from Dolly.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Ms Molly: Glad to hear you are feeling better and even tho Mono is not a something you want to have it is good to know what the problem is and know that now you are on the road to recovery. I'll bet that the little dovey that was watching you is one of your 'earth' angels.
Keep up the good work with walking for both of you and it's great to know that you can lose weight just by watching your diet isn't it. Have been keeping you in my prayers and happy to know now that it has helped.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Mz Molly said:


> can you knit while you are on the iv


Just found this subject. Thank you for starting it.
My happy thoughts are for our oldest daughter. She is 47 and has just found the man of her dreams. He is a godly man, and attends the same church we do. They have not set a date, but it is definitely in the near future. She has been alone for 20 years and never expected this.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Well even though I am grounded .... again .... I was allowed outside on the back porch in jammies for about 20 and DH said back inside. Got to see Lovey Doves and tons of sparrows and wrens. What a happy moment.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I DON'T BELIEVE IT .... I FINISHED MY WAGS AND WHISKERS EARLY ..... They are not going to believe it either.

Since I am so far behind in posting you will find two.

Update on Dolly
Taffy King of the Hill

Check out the "New Topics"

Enjoy ... I did writing them.

Love and hugs.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Just found this subject. Thank you for starting it.
> My happy thoughts are for our oldest daughter. She is 47 and has just found the man of her dreams. He is a godly man, and attends the same church we do. They have not set a date, but it is definitely in the near future. She has been alone for 20 years and never expected this.


I am very happy for your daughter and I hope they will have a wonderful life together. Isn't there a saying something like "Good things come to those who wait?"


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Moosie said:


> I am very happy for your daughter and I hope they will have a wonderful life together. Isn't there a saying something like "Good things come to those who wait?"


Yes, there is. God's time plan is just soo different from ours.
Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

My happy thoughts for today are, Thank you DH and DGS for finishing the floor in my shop. I have set up two of my knitting machines. Today I be able to play...err...work with them,


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My happy thought for to-day is that I only have about 10 more plants to put out. Have been working on this for 3 days off and on and my back and legs are needing a rest. Will decide where to put these last few this morning as it is clouding over and they say we should get rain - good start for all. So far only looks like I lost 1 plant out of approx. 200 so I feel good and planters and gardens look wonderful with some color in them now.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

OK Moosie we get to see PICTURES when you are done. I want someone to help plant my front area by the porch. I don't care for the "things" that are in the dirt. Oooooh.

I am happy today because I legally can stay in bed. Positive way of looking at bad situation. Raining today so not even allowed to outside to feed birds. Oh well they can eat the worms today. 

I am happy because Dolly is get a re-take photo shoot tomorrow for Daddy's birthday this week. This young man I know is amazing. He is the one who took the pictures in her article Wags and Whiskers on Dolly.

The pictures were adorable but we want one or two facing the camera. I can hardly wait to tell you all ... all about the shoot tomorrow afternoon.

Love and hugs. Judi and Dolly


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> OK Moosie we get to see PICTURES when you are done. I want someone to help plant my front area by the porch. I don't care for the "things" that are in the dirt. Oooooh.
> 
> I am happy today because I legally can stay in bed. Positive way of looking at bad situation. Raining today so not even allowed to outside to feed birds. Oh well they can eat the worms today.
> 
> ...


Mz Molly, I have not mastered taking pictures and putting them up yet. It is something I would like to do but need some guidance and when my daughter/son are here for a weekend, they are usually so busy helping with the property care and things that Bill and I find hard to do I hate to cut into what little leisure time they take. My son will be up for vacation in August and I will get him to help me then as there will be more time and he can walk me through the steps. Once I do something a couple of times then I am good to go but I sometimes have problems with technical things. Sorry you are having to stay in bed to-day but at least you can be on the computer. It does help to fill in the time. I am behind with reading the KP news because of the planting so if it does rain, I hope to be able to catch up. Keep warm and hoping you will be back to your healthy self soon. Carol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I use the pc to check KP because I want to answer everyone. And DH got me a Square Thing I use in bed. (keep forgetting what it is called.) I can check KP all day that way.

I am learning to take whatever down time God wants me to have with a smile. I did a few tears yesterday at lunch but DH said, "slow down and get over it and you can get going again." LOL Besides with Dolly next to me, life ain't all bad and my friend has be listening to Books on CD now. What a hoot. It is scary because it sounds like a news cast and I have to keep telling myself .... it is a story ..... it is a story ..... not real. LOL

By August your garden will be in full bloom. And don't worry about cutting into private time. It only takes a few seconds to do the pictures. If I can do it any one can and I am sure they would LOVE to help. 

Love and hugs and wait till you see dolly's birthday pics for daddy on Wednesday.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Love and hugs and wait till you see dolly's birthday pics for daddy on Wednesday.


Will look forward to seeing them.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I am grateful that Mz Molly took the time today to check on me today which reminded me to be grateful


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Here I am to tell you how happy I am today.

I have 4 new, not re-tread, new tires on my jeep so I am riding safe.

Wendell bought a car tonight and did not tell me but I found the receipt. It took him WAY TOOO LONG to get back from Cleveland so when he arrived home and said he did not get the jeep he wanted, I knew something was up. It is a 1993 Cadillac DeVille.

I am not sure what that is but I know it is going to be awesome or he would not have bought it.

I will post pictures when we get it.

Starting to get energy back finally. After Dolly's test on Tuesday I had a major, but temporary set back.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Does it look like this?


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie, that is the car of my dreams apparantly.

The laugh is on me. My happy thought for today - - learn to laugh at yourself.

The receipt I found was from the Cadillac WE SOLD to by the truck two years ago. It was accidently filed with the truck title. ha-ha-ha. What a hoot.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

My happy thought, God's greatest gift to us was his Son who has washed away our sins.... even when we repeat the same sins every day!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

My happy thought for today:

The light of God surrounds us, 
The love of God envelops us, 
The power of God protects us, 
The presence of God watches over us.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

lydreina said:


> My happy thought, God's greatest gift to us was his Son who has washed away our sins.... even when we repeat the same sins every day!


 Thank you so much for sharing. I am a repeat offender. Amen.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Reyna said:


> My happy thought for today:
> 
> The light of God surrounds us,
> The love of God envelops us,
> ...


 How beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

My happy thought for today is the grocery shopping trip with Dolly.

Usually when we go to the store, Dolly snuggles down in her stroller aka walker and sleeps. Or I put a pillow in the cart and she sleeps on that.

HOWEVER, when we go grocery shopping it is a completely different story. The first time I thought it was just curiosity but Saturday, Wow.

I walked with Dolly in the walker and hubby used the grocery cart. I am trying to strengthen my legs and get rid of some of the water. (Those socks don't help.)

Every time I picked something off the shelf, Dolly had to sniff and give her approval, especially when we hit the puppy treat section. Of course.

She took extra time to make sure I picked up the correct bags and watched as I put them in the cart.

Walking down each aisle, I must stay close enough to the shelves so she can see what is there and maybe she might suggest an item or two. What a hoot she is. Just like a little kid.

Once we get to the check out, she sticks her nose through the handle bars and watches as the associate puts each item in a bag. She sits this way until all the items are safely tucked away to be sure the associate does not forget her treats.

Once in the car, she curls up and naps. Her job is done. She really loves to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly: "Walking down each aisle, I must stay close enough to the shelves so she can see what is there and maybe she might suggest an item or two. What a hoot she is. Just like a little kid."
Sounds like Dolly just loooooves shopping!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> Mz Molly: "Walking down each aisle, I must stay close enough to the shelves so she can see what is there and maybe she might suggest an item or two. What a hoot she is. Just like a little kid."
> Sounds like Dolly just loooooves shopping!


You betcha!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

WE DID GET A NEW CAR ---- TODAY! The joke was on me the last time. Hubby went up to Cleveland with the mission of getting rid of the truck that would not stop leaking oil all over the driveway. And other things were starting to go wrong as well. In other words, it was not longer considered safe for me to drive.

We now have a 2004 Royal Blue Metallic Jeep Cheroke Lorado!

It is nice for being 2004 and a lot nicer than the truck.

Dolly is not to sure about it, is feeling under the weather now because it is not the truck. AND we are getting storms around us and she can feel it. So she is not eating right now. I will be taking her to bed soon, because I got a little too worked up over the car and almost passed out in the resteraunt, where when hubby told me to test drive, we just happened to end up.

All is well, I will keep little one close to me tonight and she will be fine tomorrow.

AND I found a great summer outfit that fits me at a flea market at Discount Drug Mart. They have a flea market once a year to get money for People-to-People in Wooster. I will have hubby take a picture tomorrow and post. I am a little embarrassed at my weight but I am getting used to it because I am finally starting to lose.

I will be in the pool starting in July to work my legs and bottom, lol, and upper arms.

Wow, when I start writing I don't stop. lol

love and hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so happy for you that you have a new car!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly: I'm happy that you now have a car that you can drive. I would love to see a picture as blue is my favorite color. You mentioned that you are going to be swimming starting in July. I have heard that it is the best exercise one can do and I hope it helps you with your problems and that you will be back to your normal self soon. Hugs to Dolly and I'm sure she will adjust to her new mode of transport.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I am EXTREMLY HAPPY because we got the house for our son moving to ohio in three weeks. I have no idea how to spell extremely, so I will spell it a couple of ways and hopefully one will be correct. lol

It is two doors down from me. It needs just a touch of cleaning up and we can get it done in the three weeks. I have the key. This is a new start for my son and family. I hope Marc understands his kids are not going to get away with the garbage here they did in their current house.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely for you, Mz Molly! May I ask how old the children are? You have your work cut out for you for the next couple of weeks. 

You have done extremely well with your spelling! I always feel that a spelling mistake is not a major issue, as long as the reader can understand what has been written.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I have no idea how to spell extremely, so I will spell it a couple of ways and hopefully one will be correct. lol


When I am not sure of the spelling of a word, I just go to google and type it how I think it should be and it shows me the correct spelling.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

You never know how strong you are

Until being strong is all you have!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Reyna said:


> You never know how strong you are
> 
> Until being strong is all you have!


This is so true!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I AM SO HAPPY I AM MAKING MYSELF SICK.

My son and his family are moving to Ohio this coming Saturday. I have a house rented for them free rent for two months just three doors from my house. I have some vacuuming to do and with my fibro I am not doing well at all but like I told hubby, I can rest when it is over.

They will leave South Carolina Saturday - July 20th.

Wow I will get to see my son, daughter-in-law and grand babies and yes I will post pictures, many pictures.


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> I AM SO HAPPY I AM MAKING MYSELF SICK.
> 
> My son and his family are moving to Ohio this coming Saturday. I have a house rented for them free rent for two months just three doors from my house. I have some vacuuming to do and with my fibro I am not doing well at all but like I told hubby, I can rest when it is over.
> 
> ...


Mz Molly: I am happy for you but just be careful that you don't overdue and make yourself sick that you have to be back in bed. You want to be able to greet your family on your feet.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Not long now, Mz Molly! I hope everything is ready, or nearly ready for your family's arrival. I am looking forward to seeing some of the many photos you are going to take. 

I also have fibro, I am virtually housebound, most of my outings are for Medical appointments. My sister is coming from S Africa for a visit at the beginning of August, then she and her daughter are driving (yes, Driving, a two day trip) to Italy for two months. My niece is having back surgery at the end of July, I think she just does not realise what a big op she is having. My sister asked me to go with them, they just don't get it, I have fibro, I don't do traveling!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I have a lot to be happy for today. Marc and Traci are safe up here in OHIO and what a ton of stuff they have to sort through. I am happy I was abe to get this huge house for them.

Traci - My Daughter-in-law - has an interview in Ashland 30 min away from Wooster - today and Marc is taking her since he has the day off. 

I will be having a late (1:30 pm) lunch with my grand daughter, Keeley! YES OF COURSE I WILL TAKE HER PICTURE. 5 

LOL I figure that is one way to kill a hour with a very bouncy 5 year old. lol Dolly is going with us. I just hope those two remember that my husband comes home at 4:00 pm and we have supper at 5. Wendell gets up at ohoh 4:30. And they don't leave me haning with her 4 hours. Fool me once and that is it. These two need a little growing up yet. 

My mono is back however, I am trying to push through it. I am not going to the doctor because there is absolutely nothing they can do. I just go to bed early. lol And with Wendell and Dolly there with me that ain't all that bad either. lol

Nope, have not heard from the Court on the final ruling yet. It has been two weeks we hope to hear SOON.

Love and hugs and puppy kisses to ALL my KP friends and ones I will soon meet. Mz Molly and Dolly


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi MzMolly:
Sorry to hear that your mono is back and I agree that the only thing you can do for it is get as much rest as possible. Hope you have a wonderful lunch with your granddaughter but don't tire yourself too much. I also hope that the kids don't leave you with her for too long - they don't stop to realize we are not as young as they are and the little ones tire us out quicker. Take care and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so happy they arrived safely. Please take Moosie's advice and rest as much as possible. When we get older, we do get ourselves in a routine, it's ok disrupting it from time to time, but it is what works for us, so you will have to be firm with them. I hope you can look forward to the time they are settled in and Traci is working. Then you can perhaps have Keeley at structured times. May our Lord's blessing be upon you. xx


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

What a beautiful day it is today. Just when I thought the Son was not going to shine in my life anymore, the clouds cleared away. We are still not discussing the court verdic regarding Michael but I can now think and pray for Michael without breaking down in tears.

I feel better today than I have in weeks. Amen. That old Fibro just loves to cause a fuss.

AND I received the most wonderful card in the mail from Peanutpatty today with an awesome letter. She is off globe trotting ... AND has promised pictures when she gets back.

She is doing so awesome after losing her husband and son this past winter ... they had an enourmous 60+ friends and mostly family memorial service. Her daughter-in-law is doing well as well. Amen. AND pictures to follow.

I am tring to get an update on Sweet Pea her kitty kitty, picture update that is. Can you tell I LOVE pictures.

I am so terribly blessed by all of you here on KP. Even the not so nice ones because they keep my energy going. LOL

Love and hugs, and of course, puppy kisses for Mz Molly and Dolly


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It's so good to see you feeling better, and recognise it is a beautiful day! Michael is always with you, and the only thing you can do about the situation is pray. The time will come when you all can discuss the court's decision, without becoming too emotional about it! Keep strong and keep those needles warm!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> What a beautiful day it is today. Just when I thought the Son was not going to shine in my life anymore, the clouds cleared away. We are still not discussing the court verdic regarding Michael but I can now think and pray for Michael without breaking down in tears.
> 
> I feel better today than I have in weeks. Amen. That old Fibro just loves to cause a fuss.
> 
> ...


Hugs & kisses right back at ya. I have a couple of pictures of Sweetpea misbehaving, and one of the two of us. I have figured out how to get them from the camera to my computer, but don't know how to get them to come through here so they are not full page. My puter savvy daughter will be here tomorrow so will see if she can do it for me.
Off to my mother's birthplace in Scotland on the 24th, back on Sept. 6th. BOOHOO, I have to miss KP for 2 weeks!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Hugs & kisses right back at ya. I have a couple of pictures of Sweetpea misbehaving, and one of the two of us. I have figured out how to get them from the camera to my computer, but don't know how to get them to come through here so they are not full page. My puter savvy daughter will be here tomorrow so will see if she can do it for me.
> Off to my mother's birthplace in Scotland on the 24th, back on Sept. 6th. BOOHOO, I have to miss KP for 2 weeks!


Hi Peanutpatty: Have a wonderful time in Scotland and will forward to the pictures of Sweetpea.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Happy Thought for To-day: Thank you God for watching over our wee(?)Gavin and keeping him healthy.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy thought: I FINALLY got a picture to post. 
Check out "Sweetpea misbehaving".


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My thought for to-day.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I so agree with this one, would walk in them every day if I had some near me, I always feel recharged after.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I apologize in advance If the pictures come out tooooo large. I have not learned the delicate method of resizing yet. Still working on them. Here are the pictures I have entered in the fair. I will know in the morning if I placed. I hope to receive at least one ribbon don't care which place, just a ribbon. ;-)


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pictures. Good Luck!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Judi. Michael is a beautiful child. I also hope you receive a ribbon!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Sorry folks I did not place with any of my photos. My dove in motion lost out to a skate board kid and the portrait of michael was almost a brother to the little boy who was dressed up as a fireman who won. There is always next year and ALL THREE OF MY JEWELRYS took a ribbon, Second, Third, and honorable mention. Not bad for the first time. Look out next6 year. LOL


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Good for you on winning 3 jewelry ribbons. Sorry your pictures didn't win, but they are all 'winners' to you.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Never mind, Judi, your pictures were lovely, and you did win some ribbons! As you say, there is always next year, and in the meantime you can practice, practice, practice. 

We have a programme on BBC1 called Countryfile which is broadcast every Sunday. Every year they have a photographic competition, when they choose 12 among thousands and thousands of photos, usually of the British countryside. These twelve photos are then used for a calender, which is sold in aid of Children in Need. The photos are truly awesome. I am sure if you Googled the BBC and co to Countryfile, you will be able to see them. Your dove photo reminded me of it!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

*197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197*

I decided to post this thread here because it is such good news.

I finally tipped the scales at *197* today.

Thank you all for being so supportive of me the past few months. I love you all sooooooo much.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> *197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197 197*
> 
> I decided to post this thread here because it is such good news.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You go girl. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems like you have something to celebrate!


----------

